# Prayer Requests & Praises



## HomesteaderWife

*UPDATED December 4th, 2017*

I would also like this to be a positive place, not just to come and seek prayer help but to share praises if you like. Has something good happened in your life that you are blessed by? Share God's loving work in your life!

*Original Post Opening:*
Since religious topics are to be posted here, I wanted to post something that just crossed my mind. I've been praying for God's guidance in showing me where I should join His work, and as I was doing something earlier...I felt a small tug at my heart in the matter of "prayer requests."

How often have you asked for prayer requests? So many times we do this, but how many people _actually_ respond and pray earnestly for you? This is something that has always bothered me when asking for prayer help. No one responds back and tells me they've actually prayed, or offers words of comfort from Scripture. I want to change this.

What I would like to do is open communication for prayer requests- offering true prayer for you, and also providing back scriptural resources for your unique situation. This means I will actually say a prayer for you! I want people to feel confident that someone took the time to really say a prayer over them and their loved ones.

Please feel free to post here, or to message me privately if the situation may be delicate. I will not share your requests with anyone else except for the Lord. Please make sure to pray on your own as well- giving your burdens to God is trusting Him!

Keep in mind that God sometimes leaves unanswered prayers, because His will may be different. It may take time for the answers, or He may have something else planned. Remaining faithful in the face of adversity is a challenge, but remember...if we never faced rough times, we would not know how to be thankful for the good times.

Thank you for your time, and I hope that this can come to help at least one person here. May God bless you by His will!

*-HomesteaderWife
*
*


 

Please view our post here for resources on how to get devotionals, tracts, and free Bibles! https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/prayer-requests-praises.32542/page-39#post-553449
*​


----------



## Beekissed

I love your thread and hope you have many participating!  I am always bothered by loosely given promises to pray for someone, so I don't ever type that response until I've actually prayed for that individual.  Sometimes I'll even tell them what I prayed for regarding their situation, sometimes I know not what to pray for in that situation but let the Holy Spirit provide the prayer while I just offer that person up to the Lord for their need.  

Great thread!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Glad this is here. Seeing that others are going through harder things tends to help me.


----------



## promiseacres

Love this! You can lift our family up, my husband's job has gone to bad to plain terrible it used to be a great place n
with new owners... not so much. Anyways we need direction, guidence.  I have applied at pt positions but nothing has panned out or been a good fit.. am currently a sahm/"farmer" we know God provides. 
God Bless you! 
 Thank you. Dee


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey. I might put a request out now. I am wanting people to pray for one of my favorite singers, Joey Feek, she has terminal cancer and is dieing. She and her husband have amazing music despite that we don't hear about them on the radio.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@promiseacres - What is your husband's name? I would love to say a prayer for your family! I will look for some things too- verses and devotionals. I like to use names to be specific in my prayer.

@Poka_Doodle - I am familiar with that name- I've read about them recently and saw something on tv about them both. I said a special prayer, that her perseverance be used as an example for others battling cancer. That she is strengthened knowing that even though our time here is short, she will spend eternity in God's peace. I prayed also that her husband would be comforted in this time.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I don't want to say it but I haven't prayed before bed for a while. For years I did it, and made myself think it had to be before 10 then it became that prayer time was at 9:42 and I'm going to start that again because of this thread.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Beekissed - I love to hear that you feel the same, and believe in truly praying over someone. And yes, sometimes the words are hard to find (especially when those you pray for are close to you). Sometimes you have to just cry for them and carry that sorrow to God- I think He knows what is in your heart even if you don't speak.

@Poka_Doodle - I have to admit that I too have been without bedtime prayer, and have not done it much lately. I am glad this thread has encouraged you, and your words have encouraged _me_ to wake up and go to sleep with praise and prayer as well!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

HomesteaderWife said:


> @Beekissed - I love to hear that you feel the same, and believe in truly praying over someone. And yes, sometimes the words are hard to find (especially when those you pray for are close to you). Sometimes you have to just cry for them and carry that sorrow to God- I think He knows what is in your heart even if you don't speak.
> 
> @Poka_Doodle - I have to admit that I too have been without bedtime prayer, and have not done it much lately. I am glad this thread has encouraged you, and your words have encouraged _me_ to wake up and go to sleep with praise and prayer as well!


Impressed with myself I have. May I ask what things?


----------



## HomesteaderWife

What do you mean @Poka_Doodle ?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

You said my words have encouraged you. And I'm wondering what I posted that encouraged you.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Well by you being open in saying you want to pray again before you rest, it made me realize that I needed to do that myself! I spend a lot of time daily in devotion, but waking up and going to sleep in praise keeps us focused on God. I've noticed that when I pray before bed, I sleep much easier.


----------



## HomesteaderWife




----------



## Baymule

In our area, sometimes there are signs posted to pray for someone. In our town, a fireman was badly burned and Pray for Joe signs were in practically everybody's yard. I did a lot of praying for Joe and didn't even know who he was. He spent a long time in the hospital and was finally able to go home. From Dallas to Tyler, all along Interstate 20, people, fire departments and police lined up as his motorcade went by, headed home. Hi was escorted by several fire trucks and police cars.

In another town that we passed through were signs to Pray for Colton. I would pray for Colton every time I went through that town. Finally I found out who Colton was. He was a baby, born with problems, but he died. I prayed for his parents and family.

Even when you don't even know it, people might be out there praying for you.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I agree @Baymule, sometimes there are folks out there praying even if you don't know it. I just wanted to provide people with acknowledged prayer, and encouraging scripture to help. It's so good to hear that people near you were so joined together to pray over those in need. May God bless those who are prayer warriors!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

HomesteaderWife said:


> Well by you being open in saying you want to pray again before you rest, it made me realize that I needed to do that myself! I spend a lot of time daily in devotion, but waking up and going to sleep in praise keeps us focused on God. I've noticed that when I pray before bed, I sleep much easier.


Okay, glad I could. Wasn't sure if it was that or my journal post about my cousin.


----------



## goatgurl

I love this idea!  for years when I was working in icu I would have a family member or a patient ask me to pray for them.  often we would pray in the room and I would pray for them when I got home, the next day often new patients and new prayers but people get busy and forget and I often forgot after a day or two.  I was really convicted about that and was led to buy a decorative wooden box and I would put folks name and their need on a slip of paper and put it in my prayer box and daily asked God to bless all the names in my box.  He knew who they were and whatthey needed and I trusted in his word.  now I often tell people that i'm going to put them in the box.


----------



## promiseacres

HomesteaderWife said:


> @promiseacres - What is your husband's name? I would love to say a prayer for your family! I will look for some things too- verses and devotionals. I like to use names to be specific in my prayer.
> Josh
> 
> @Poka_Doodle - I am familiar with that name- I've read about them recently and saw something on tv about them both. I said a special prayer, that her perseverance be used as an example for others battling cancer. That she is strengthened knowing that even though our time here is short, she will spend eternity in God's peace. I prayed also that her husband would be comforted in this time.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@promiseacres - I have said a prayer over you and your husband, that he remain strong even in tough times at work. I spoke and said that I recognize that God is not blind to our needs, and that He will provide. Matthew 6:34 says "Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of it's own." I was drawn to this verse in a time of great anxiety, and it made me see that every day brings a new challenge, but don't lose sight of what you have today. You are blessed in marriage and love- And though you are in a difficult time, don't let worry strip your heart of true joy. Does this make sense? (Sometimes I worry that I cannot really convey what I am trying to say). God knows everything we are going through- Psalm 38:9 says "O Lord, all my longing is known to you; my sighing is not hidden from You." 
An exercise I learned awhile back that helps me through tough times is to tell God, "I'm giving this worry to You!" then immediately start to reflect on the blessings I have and praise Him. I have prayed that things work out well for your family by His will.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@goatgurl - That is such a marvelous idea that you mentioned! God knows every individual's different needs, so that is great. It's so nice to hear that you take the time to write those prayer requests down and then pray over them as well.


----------



## promiseacres

Thank you. Your post was clear and encouraging.


----------



## Southern by choice

Great Thread!

Very true. So many use the "I'll pray for you" , often those are empty words. When we say we will pray we have a responsibility to do so.

Personally I ask very few to pray for me. Most seem to put their own thoughts to a situation instead of putting the request before the 
L-rd, finding scripture that is applicable or simply asking for G-d's will for a situation. 

G-d always knows what it is we need. His ways are higher than ours.
G-d always answers our prayers... sometimes it is a yes, sometimes it is a no, sometimes it is a wait, sometimes those prayers take a long time before we physically/tangibly see them answered. When 
G-d doesn't answer in the way we hoped it will always be for our best interest, even when it doesn't seem like it. We learn, we grow.


----------



## goatgurl

so true Southern, it took me a while to realize that God always answers prayers but sometimes it's not the answer we want to hear. our timing is not his.  and homesteaderwife I physically give my problems to God by making a fist with all the worrys and problems I have, turning my fist over opening it so all my troubles fall out into Gods hands.  now I will be the first to admit that sometimes I turn around and try to take them back and hold them for a while longer.  we learn and grow every day.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah, while reading through the Joey and Rory things I've learned that. God does it for a reason though.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I just wanted to update and let you both know (@Poka_Doodle and @promiseacres) that I have continued to pray over your requests each day!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

HomesteaderWife said:


> I just wanted to update and let you both know (@Poka_Doodle and @promiseacres) that I have continued to pray over your requests each day!


Thank you!!! I don't know what it is but now when I'm listening to their music I feel like crying.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey, I would like to put in a request for @Samantha drawz who just had to say goodbye to a very special animal.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Poka_Doodle - I will be sure to pray for her. She is such a kind soul here on BYH, and I hate to know that she lost an animal friend. Thank you for praying for her! I will update again once I have prayed over this and will tag her here with some special things.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

HomesteaderWife said:


> @Poka_Doodle - I will be sure to pray for her. She is such a kind soul here on BYH, and I hate to know that she lost an animal friend. Thank you for praying for her! I will update again once I have prayed over this and will tag her here with some special things.


Thank you. I just know that she is going through a hard time.


----------



## Beekissed

One of our own here, Journey11, needs prayer for her Dad, having surgery today on a brain tumor.  Could y'all join TEG in prayer for her father?  

_Confess your faults one to another, and pray one for another, that ye may be healed. The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much. James 5: 16_


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wait, is @journey11 a BYH member?


----------



## Beekissed

Don't know...I just assumed she was.  She's on the sister site TEG.


----------



## Devonviolet

goatgurl said:


> I love this idea!  for years when I was working in icu I would have a family member or a patient ask me to pray for them.  often we would pray in the room and I would pray for them when I got home, the next day often new patients and new prayers but people get busy and forget and I often forgot after a day or two.  I was really convicted about that and was led to buy a decorative wooden box and I would put folks name and their need on a slip of paper and put it in my prayer box and daily asked God to bless all the names in my box.  He knew who they were and whatthey needed and I trusted in his word.  now I often tell people that i'm going to put them in the box.



That's is so awesome @goatgurl!  When I worked at Mayo Clinic, I used to pray for patients, in their rooms. As an IV nurse, I would travel all over the hospital. 

One night I was called to the ER, to start an IV and hang blood products for a sweet older lady.  The next day I was called to the ICU, to hang more blood for her. As I waited for the blood to infuse, we talked, and after learning she was a Christian, I asked if I could pray for her. Now, my kids will tell you that I don't hurry when I pray. I heard some shuffling about, but kept praying. When I opened my eyes, there must have been ten family members, with their heads bowed in prayer. They were just blown away, that I would pray for their mother, and we had a nice chat afterwards.

About a year later, DH & I were having lunch in Rochester, and ran into some of her family members. They remembered me & just raved about how I had prayed & said that God had answered my prayers! She was doing MUCH better! Praise God! 

I prayed for many of my patients, and actually got my supervisor's permission to do so!  She said we were caring for our patients - body, mind and SOUL!


----------



## goatgurl

@Devonviolet how awesome that you were given the ok by the supervisor.  sadly as the hospital i worked at became more politically correct the praying was discouraged.  wouldn't want to offend someone.
i just have to share with youall what God has done in my life in the past couple of weeks.  i had a rather urgent need and had no way to get the $  so i put an ad on CL and in less than 24 hours i had sold enough chickens and ducks to meet my needs with some left over to share with a niece-in-law who is going thru a bad time with kids in the hospital.  God is so faithful.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Devonviolet said:


> I prayed for many of my patients, and actually got my supervisor's permission to do so!  She said we were caring for our patients - body, mind and SOUL!



When I was still a firefighter/EMT and HIPPA Laws were something new, ERs and facilities would not always present us with the written reports to check over for medical history and then pass on to the accepting facility/hospital. They said they would be in violation of HIPPA. It was very frustrating.
One of our administrators researched our possibilities with the State EMS Commission and from that time on we were to tell the ward clerk or whomever had the orders on the patient that we were in the line of care and custody for that patient, providing care and included in the patient's privacy for knowing their medical history, etc. for as long as we were providing care until we released care. This frustrating period really only lasted about a month or so until most were familiar with how HIPPA worked.

As I transitioned into Fire Chaplaincy and eventually full-time civilian ministry, I tended to continue to use this approach, that I was included in the continuing Spiritual care of said patient, and certain information I did not need to know, but if there was pertinent information that would help in the area of care I was administering, I would appreciate the professional courtesy. But I fully agree with the care of patients including body, mind, and soul. The Catholic-based hospitals in Indiana give the clergy no problems and the utmost respect. Sometimes it is a shock to go to another one that is very secular and science oriented. The clergy that arrive to these facilities, in my experience do not get much respect.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I am so sorry for my late responses- things have been very hectic around here and busy. But I am praying for everyone continually and wishing you all well. God is not blind to our needs and our hardships- be encouraged to persevere. 

I am so glad to hear about your blessing @goatgurl!

Just wanted to briefly ask for prayer for my husband's great grandmother. She is 92 years old and just had a really bad fall, breaking her right shoulder and right hip. She is expecting surgery at 9AM tomorrow morning. I love her so much and my heart broke seeing her at the hospital last night, laying there painfully and having no idea what was going on. Please join us in prayers for surgery to go well. 

Best wishes to you all


----------



## Southern by choice

Absolutely!


----------



## promiseacres

Praying for the doctor and surgeons to use their knowledge and skils help and for quick  healing.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Prayers for quick healing!


----------



## samssimonsays

Praying for a quick recovery @HomesteaderWife !

Thank you @Poka_Doodle for the prayer request. It really means a lot. Sorry I am just now seeing it.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying for her!


----------



## goatgurl

prayers.  keep us posted.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

My husband's great grandmother will hopefully be discharged tomorrow, and the surgery went pretty well. Unfortunately, they don't think she will be able to walk again, and from what I understand they did the surgery for her comfort more than anything. She is sitting up and eating a little, so we are thankful the surgery went well.


----------



## goatgurl

so glad she is more comfortable.  92 is a tough age and the outcome will depend a lot on how much fight she has in her.  will continue to lift her up in prayer.  give her a little hug from me.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I'm here again for prayer...a family friend lost her son a little over a year ago who was my husband's best friend...she lost her husband this Sunday night after a long bout with cancer. Please pray over the Wesley family


----------



## Hens and Roos

so sorry to hear,  will keep her in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'm praying for her. I know what it is like to have cancer in my family but couldn't imagine losing someone to it.


----------



## goatgurl

prayers for your friend.  I know what that's like.  such a long hard battle.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

How are you all doing here?
@Poka_Doodle - I was so saddened to hear that Joey Feek passed away. I kept praying over her, and I know she is at ease now after her battle with cancer. I'm still praying over her family, though.

@Samantha drawz - How are you doing? I said a prayer over you and though I did not really know what happened, I just prayed your mind would be eased and that you would feel better.

@promiseacres - I have been praying  over you and your husband. How are things going? I hope things have gotten better.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks. I'm a little sad but then there is the fact she is with her brother.


----------



## goats&moregoats

I signed in to post some pictures in my journal and saw this thread. I am amazed! With a joyful heart, I was like wow! A few of my closer goatie friends and I share the knowledge that we pray for each other and work hard at allowing God to lead our lives. Oh how I often fail at that one. However to sign in and discover the shared joy in the Lord is amazing to me. That in itself is an answer to prayer.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@goats&moregoats - So good to have you here! I am very thankful for how many people are gathering here to share in prayer and support. In a time where there is just so much _mess_ in the world, it's so comforting to have others around that care. Welcome to the Prayer Requests thread here, and I hope you stay and chat! Please don't hesitate to let us know if you have any prayer needs- I will try to post some encouraging Scripture and offer up written word of what I have prayed as well!

And for everyone else, thanks for being here!


----------



## promiseacres

He got a new manager last friday, he is local and experienced so hoping it's for the better. DH isn't wanting to change any jobs until after the election.


----------



## samssimonsays

THings have been going better, thank you so very much.


----------



## micah wotring

Can I join and pray with you guys for those who ask for prayer?


----------



## samssimonsays

micah wotring said:


> Can I join and pray with you guys for those who ask for prayer?


Definitely !


----------



## promiseacres

Things are better with my husbands job, new manager is a hood guy. You can pray for our family as we've decided to homeschool our children.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

So sorry I haven't been here lately- lots going on between building our house and my father getting in a bad wreck about two weeks ago (keep him in your thoughts). 

@micah wotring - Definitely! Please do join us in praying for fellow members and feel free to share your own prayer needs. I will try to be here more often and more responsive.

@promiseacres - Glad to hear things are doing better for your husband and his work. I hope that the homeschooling goes well for your children, and please keep us updated and let us know how it goes! Continuing to keep you in prayer.


----------



## micah wotring

Please pray for my boss, David Hardesty.

He has some kind of gull stones or maybe it's called kidney stones. Anyway, he is in a lot of pain and is not aloud  to do any hard work. He is a big tough guy so to see him doubled over on pain it must really hurt. Anyway, he has about 30 sows and two boars and (at the moment) like 120 piglets so I have been doing my best to take care of them for him. He is kinda hard to work for not because he is mean he is very kind but he is also very particular so please pray that I am able to do everything how he wants it done.

https://www.facebook.com/wolfcreek.showpigs

Thanks
MW


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Please pray for my boss, David Hardesty.
> 
> He has some kind of gull stones or maybe it's called kidney stones. Anyway, he is in a lot of pain and is not aloud  to do any hard work. He is a big tough guy so to see him doubled over on pain it must really hurt. Anyway, he has about 30 sows and two boars and (at the moment) like 120 piglets so I have been doing my best to take care of them for him. He is kinda hard to work for not because he is mean he is very kind but he is also very particular so please pray that I am able to do everything how he wants it done.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/wolfcreek.showpigs
> 
> Thanks
> MW


I will pray. I will also pray for you.


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> I will pray. I will also pray for you.


Thank you @TAH


----------



## Poka_Doodle

The two of you are in my prayers


----------



## micah wotring

Thank you all


----------



## Sisters On The Farm

Keep up the good work! Marie


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Prayers for you both!


----------



## Pastor Dave

I am sure your boss will see how you are helping out in his time of need/pain and loosen up on how particular he is with you.
If that doesn't do it, just tell him you are praying for his pain to subside. I know you said he is kind, but kill him with your own kindness.


----------



## micah wotring

He is out of the hospital and into the barn!
Still in a lot of pain but doing much better.
Thank you all so much for you prayers!
They think that he may have an infection so keep praying for him.

TY
MW


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope he starts feeling better soon!


----------



## TAH

Hoping for a complete recovery soon. Glad to hear is out and somewhat again. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## micah wotring

OK, so Friday he went to Ruby (The closest big hospital) and had surgery. To be honest I'm not really sure what was wrong this time but they are thinking of taking out his gull bladder now. They said it was either that or he couldn't eat pork!! Obviously he went with no gull bladder. Anyway, they're gonna decide for sure on the 22. If they decide to then it would be the third surgery this month!
I just saw him last night and he was really good. Especially considering that he had surgery just a few hours before. I offered to come over the weekend too even though it's not my normal hours but he said he was fine.

Oh, and thanks for praying for me too. Before all this happened I could barely keep up with my half of the work but the past few days I have been doing almost all of it. David always goes to shows around the US each year and the time is coming up. He told me yesterday that he was considering having a friend do the pigs but that if I could prove to him that I could then he would have me do it. I guess the pressure is on!

Anyway, thank you all for praying for him. Oh, and one last thing. I don't think he has found the lord yet so keep praying.

Thanks

MW


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> I don't think he has found the lord yet so keep praying


I was going to ask you about that so i will.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Just found this thread and so happy that I did.  I've been so stressed out lately and to come across this made me smile.  Thank you, @HomesteaderWife for being obedient to God's little "tug" at your heart to create this thread.


----------



## parson45

I love this thread. Please pray for my wife, Cecilia. She's having heartbreak due to her daughter withholding visitation because we took my grandson to church.


----------



## TAH

I will.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I will too.


----------



## CinnamonEli

I will pray also.  So sad that such a thing can offend people/send them over the edge...


----------



## Baymule

That makes me so sad for you both, but more so for your grandson.

My dear Lord, my Father in heaven, I come to you in prayer. Oh my Lord, please heal the hurt in Parson45's family. Lord, please help Cecelia deal with the pain her daughter has caused by with holding her son from Cecelia and Parson45. Lord, I beg you to heal the heart of Cecelia's daughter and reconcile her to her parents. Lord, please bless this family and bring them back together in love of your word. Bless Parson's grandson and lead him in your path, let the love of Jesus and you shine in his heart. My heart cries for Cecelia and Lord, please comfort her.
In Jesus Christ I pray,
Amen.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I am so *thrilled* to see this thread doing so well while I have been absent. Needless to say, like every family, there have been struggles lately. Please keep my father in your continued prayers- he is still in a lot of pain after his wreck, and we have been helping him with his business to try and give him some relief.

I will be saying special prayers over you all- thank you everyone for helping this thrive. There are so many individual needs here, and it is wonderful thing to know that friends are praying over you! _I just want to put a general prayer here- please feel free to say it yourself!_

*Lord,*
There are so many needs out there, and I pray that Your will be done in all things. Life is full of struggles, but I pray that those in times of hardship know You and find comfort in Your presence. May those who walk with You be blessed, and may those who don't know You be drawn closer. I pray, Father, that our homes be filled with laughter to feed our souls and our gardens filled with produce to feed our families. Bless the work of our hands, God, and watch over us each day. In Jesus' name I pray- Amen!


----------



## micah wotring

So, David, my boss, had his gull bladder taken out on Monday and is really slow and in a lot of pain. He is not aloud to lift more than 10 pounds for two weeks. That puts all of the pig work on me and his son who has to work else where a lot. It's gotta be hard on him to not be able to take care of his pigs.
Hopefully he get's feeling better soon.

Also, somebody at my dad's work, phil, had to have something done in his back and they did surgery. Then later he was driving off the exit ramp and stopped for the light but got rear ended by a truck and went rolling and flipping across the road and onto the entrance ramp. All while recovering from surgery. And then he went to the dentist and the pulled out his wisdom teeth and accidentally broke a part of his upper jaw. He is still working as it's a desk job but is in a LOT of pain.

Also, another guy at my dad's work, Jamie, has in laws who can't get out of the flood in southern WV. As soon as they heard the flood warnings they got in their car and drove as far as they could. When they couldn't drive any farther (I guess because of water) they got out and walked.

I shall continue to pray for these people along with @HomesteaderWife 's father and @parson45 's wife and daughter and grandson and himself. Of coarse there are other's I'm sure that need God for some reason or another so I will also pray that God, the only guy who knows everyones needs) will help them. Whoever they are.

Thank you all for you're prayers

MW


----------



## samssimonsays

I haven't exactly had a spare moment to sit down and type this out with hospital visits, work, updating family, making sure family is ok and still managing to take care of the animals and myself with fitting sleep in there somewhere as well... A few BYH folks already know but for those who don't I haven't just disappeared but it hasn't been an easy week....

In The past week I have been absent, My nearly 91 year old grandpa has been in the hospital since The 27th. We were told to say our goodbyes, living will was read and they asked if he wanted to be blessed by a priest. He was then transferred and found to have a bladder infection, severely low hemoglobin and a heart attack. He was moved to general care one monday and it all went down hill again. We went to see him and he was in extreme pain and had been all day. We pushed and got answers. Another heart attack. He had an angiogram yesterday and found to have 100% blockage in an artery behind the heart and 80% in the other one.... 3 stints later, found that the infection is Ecoli from catheter and stressed kidneys, his BP was stable yesterday when I left him and he was getting another bag of blood and resting but his spirits were up from wanting to give up to cracking jokes. He is not out of the woods yet but we are hoping and praying this was a turning point. 

For a 91 year old, he is still 100% independent living with his wife of over 60 years in their home on a lake. They both drive and he even works out at the YMCA three days a week with working out at home in between. This all came as a major shock to all of us and has sent us all reeling in the fact he is not sick or frail in any way. It all hit him at once out of nowhere. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Rough morning here- my dad had another major seizure and was taken to the hospital, we are waiting to see what the outcome is.  Thanks for the prayers


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@micah wotring - Prayers for your boss, and the two men at your dad's work. It's amazing to me to see how many needs are shared here, and I am really glad you've taken the time to share this here and think of other folks. And thank you for your continue prayers.

@Samantha drawz - I am praying very hard for your family. In a way, I know what this is like to see a beloved grandparent go through so much and so suddenly. Be thankful for the moments you get to see him, and visit often. And yes, maybe this will be a turning point for him, I pray as well!

@Hens and Roos - Praying over your dad this morning, and I hope that he gets better after having his seizure. Please update us as you can!

Best wishes and God bless you all. I know there are unspoken requests out there, so may God lay His healing hand on you! Thank you everyone for helping this thread grow by sharing your needs, and praying over others.


----------



## promiseacres

Hens and Roos said:


> Rough morning here- my dad had another major seizure and was taken to the hospital, we are waiting to see what the outcome is.  Thanks for the prayers


Praying


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Prayers to everyone. Sorry it is such a hard time.


----------



## TAH

I will keep praying for everyone here.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying as well.


----------



## ldawntaylor

I really enjoy this thread - not the problems - but the knowledge that the problems can be written about and prayed about.

Thank-you.  I must say after reading through this the burn on my hand - almost healed - is a minor annoyance in comparison.  Sometimes I need some help getting things put in perspective.


----------



## Hens and Roos

ldawntaylor said:


> I really enjoy this thread - not the problems - but the knowledge that the problems can be written about and prayed about.
> 
> Thank-you.  I must say after reading through this the burn on my hand - almost healed - is a minor annoyance in comparison.  Sometimes I need some help getting things put in perspective.



sorry to hear about your hand and hope it heals fully we all need help and understanding


----------



## ldawntaylor

Thank-you.  I'm afraid minor burns are an occupational hazard for me.  People in a hurry and hot food, beverages, and equipment just don't mix very well sometimes.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Agreed. How it feels better soon!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Just a quick up date- when DH and my mom got to the hospital this morning my dad was awake and talking!!  Thanks for the prayers!!


----------



## TAH

I gave been having fun praying for all you while I am doing chores.


----------



## ldawntaylor

TAH said:


> I gave been having fun praying for all you while I am doing chores.


I think that is what Paul's writing "pray without ceasing" is all about.  Whatever we may be doing our thoughts should be prayerful ones.

The goal is for prayer to be our instinctive response rather than a belated one.


----------



## TAH

I know three young men that have headed in the wrong direction. They could really use some prayer.


----------



## micah wotring

I will definitely pray for them.
Also, I'm sure there's lots who we don't know who are drifting from the faith who we need to pray for.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

And I'm sure there are many that don't know God yet either... will pray for them all!


----------



## ldawntaylor

I just got word a neighbor of mine lost his wife today.  She had been battling cancer.  I know this is a difficult time for him.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying for him!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Praying for those boys and your neighbor


----------



## Hens and Roos

prayers for them both.


----------



## TAH

Thank you guys.


----------



## ldawntaylor

I'm sure my neighbor would thank you if I get the chance to share with him.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I would appreciate prayers for my folks. They are in mid 70's and Dad is suffering a type of Parkinson's that leaves him weak and child-like. Mom is his constant care - giver and it worries me. She is beginning to look more frail. My sister lives closer than I do, and Mom doesn't want to concern me with things since she feels I am always taking care of folks at my church.

Dad has always been a humble Christian leader and tough farmer; in that order. Mom has been a farm wife and worked with the kids at church as well as crafts and all the meals that came up along the way.

Please pray she keeps her strength to be able to care for him at home until she is ready to accept some help with him.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## ldawntaylor

It seems to me that prayers on your own behalf won't hurt either.  If you've read my posts then you know I work in a "health and rehab center" or nursing home as it used to be called.

I regularly encounter people having to deal with the issues of parents aging or illnesses that cause permanent problems.  It can be difficult knowing when to offer help and what assistance will be accepted.


----------



## Hens and Roos

@Pastor Dave- praying for your whole family.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Praying for the Lord to be with your family


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Folks, we need to do some serious prayer for America. My husband and I aren't on the internet often or watching television, so when I heard about the fatal shooting that took place in Dallas a few days ago I was in total shock and filled with sorrow. There is so much division in the country and so much hatred that it makes me fear for my family (especially those who we live away from). I know this is a touchy subject so I just want to make two points-
1.) Pray for unity in the country and for the safety of our families
2.) Protect your family

I leave it at this, but I want you to know I have said a special prayer over those here and I am praying for the nation as well. Please join me in doing the same in these difficult times.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thank you for saying this. Please do those things and care about your family because you never know what might happen.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Could you guys pray for those being currently effected by wildfires.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Samantha drawz - How is your grandfather doing?
And @Hens and Roos - What about your dad, is he doing better?
@ldawntaylor - Hoping that the burn on your hand has healed up! How is your neighbor doing that lost his wife?
@TAH - Praying over the three young men who may be headed the wrong way. There's a lot of folks like this out there, separated from God and lost. I hope they find themselves and straighten out.
@Pastor Dave - Praying over your folks and that your mother has strength in her caregiving. I can understand your worries, so I pray for the worries you may have in your mind as well.
@Poka_Doodle - I will make sure to say a prayer over those being affected by wildfires. I cannot imagine what they are going through.


----------



## ldawntaylor

The burn has healed quite nicely.  I still have a couple of dark spots on my hand from it but that is only a visual thing.  

As for the neighbor I haven't heard anything.  His wife had been fighting cancer for a while so her passing was not really a surprise.  But, I'm sure that doesn't make it any easier over all.

Over all I've found that the really difficult time is a few weeks out when most have gone back to their daily routine.  I hope with this event the breech with his children will be mended.  Sometime reconciliation requires a drastic unavoidable change to happen.

Thank-you, and thanks to everyone else as well, for your prayers.


----------



## Hens and Roos

My dad is currently at a rehab facility to help build his strength back up.  He is in their memory care unit and seems to be doing pretty good.  The goal is to keep the seizures under control and for him to come back to our house again. It's pretty much a one day at a time thing.  Thanks for all the prayers!


----------



## ldawntaylor

Back again,  I just got word that a neighbor is being transported to an area hospital.  Quite possibly pneumonia, when she gets that it can be rather tough for her to beat.

As for the neighbor who lost his wife - I got word that he is doing as well as can be expected.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying for your neighbor! Glad your other neighbor is doing well.


----------



## TAH

I am not sure how many if you heard about the thing in France but a guy that was with Issi ran over a bunch of peopl people and killed 84 people and injured a bunch. We have been praying but they can use a lot more prayer.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@TAH - Terrorism is hitting hard. Whether its a terrorist organization from a different country, or a hate group from within the same country....there is so much violence and I agree that we should be praying for others, like France, being affected in all this. 

I will be saying a prayer over all nations this evening. May God save us from these tragic times. And to everyone here- God bless and I hope that He looks over you tonight. Hug your family and cherish them! Don't let the troubles of the world get you down.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Violence is never an option. Especially toward police officers.


----------



## TAH

Caden is one of the 3 men that needed prayer 
We have been looking for a truck, trailer, van and cargo trailer. A friend suggested that we go to this place in Lebanon. We went there and caden was there. We have net seen him for 4-5 months good news though.

He is doing way better than he was. Off of drugs for the most part, has a job is. He still needs the Lord but the place he is working is ran by a Christian couple so I hope he is getting something. But keep praying.


----------



## Dage

Asking please for prayers for rain. Drought is hitting us hard.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@TAH - That's good to hear, that one of the young men is doing better off. Maybe the folks at his workplace will be a good influence on him.

@Dage - Praying that God sends you all some rain! Do you have a garden growing currently?

I would like to ask everyone to keep my family in your prayers...Lots of struggles with various things and it's just causing so much stress amongst the family members. We need some peace. Please continue to pray for my dad too because after his wreck he just hasn't been right- it's one of the big things hurting everyone right now.


----------



## Hens and Roos

So my Dad is finished with rehab as of tomorrow morning and will be coming home to stay with us again.  He will now be having Home Health coming in for PT, OT,etc.  It is still a one day at a time thing!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Everyone, please pray for the safety of our nation and its people. Not only are we facing terror from inside the country, but now (if you haven't seen the news) war has been declared on us by North Korea....

I am troubled. My husband still has a year of inactive reserve for the United States Marine Corps....I am worried he may be called back if this escalates....


----------



## ldawntaylor

ldawntaylor said:


> Back again,  I just got word that a neighbor is being transported to an area hospital.  Quite possibly pneumonia,



Thank-you so much for your prayers.  This neighbor had gone into a coma.  The doctors had been preparing her husband for her passing.  But - she has woken up!  She is improving every day.  But, the stress has proved to be a problem for her husband.

He is now in the hospital as well.  He managed to shoot himself in the eye.  The last I knew he was scheduled for surgery yesterday morning.  The only real question was one surgery to remove the eye or a series of them to repair the eye.

I find I'm also concerned about their son - about my age- with both of his parents being in the hospital.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Will be praying for them all...


----------



## ldawntaylor

Just an update - the neighbor's wife is stable enough to be moved to a VA hospital.  The neighbor himself has been released from the hospital.  He did loose his eye and has had to have skin graft.  But, even that beats the alternative in my opinion.


----------



## Hens and Roos

As of later this afternoon my Dad had another seizure and went back to the hospital, DH and my Mom followed in.....not sure how bad the seizure was this time and still waiting to hear.  I stayed home with the kids so that they wouldn't be alone.


----------



## babsbag

Will be praying for your dad and your family.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Will be praying!


----------



## Hens and Roos

thanks, you guys are great!


----------



## ldawntaylor

ldawntaylor said:


> Just an update - the neighbor's wife is stable enough to be moved to a VA hospital.  The neighbor himself has been released from the hospital.  He did loose his eye and has had to have skin graft.  But, even that beats the alternative in my opinion.




This neighbor and his wife are both home from the hospital.  I suspect full recovery will be slow.  But, as I told my mom, the very fact she emerged from that coma is a miracle.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Glad to hear they are home from the hospital! I pray they continue to improve!


----------



## ldawntaylor

I'm glad they are home too.  

It just seems like one thing after another this year in terms of people's health and emotional well being.  First was my dad having to deal with a blood clot in his leg and another in his lungs.  After that a co-worker died unexpectedly, then a neighbor lost his wife, and then this couple being in the hospital.  

Now, another co-worker is dealing with the loss of her mother.  Again, the death was unexpected.  But this time thanks to lifestyle choices it wasn't a complete surprise.

This doesn't even begin to touch things like strep throat going around, or other non-life threatening issues.

I can only keep praying....


----------



## Green Acres Farm

One of my goats has a small abscess on her shoulder. It is in the area where she normally is vaccinated. I hope it is just from that. She tested negative for CL, but the test is known to often be inaccurate.

Please pray it isn't CL.

Sending a culture off to WADDL now.


----------



## luvmypets

Asking prayers for my best friend who is going through a troubling time.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Green Acres Farm said:


> One of my goats has a small abscess on her shoulder. It is in the area where she normally is vaccinated. I hope it is just from that. She tested negative for CL, but the test is known to often be inaccurate.
> 
> Please pray it isn't CL.
> 
> Sending a culture off to WADDL now.


Forgot to say she didn't have CL!!!! I didn't use rubbing alcohol before her vaccine... So, I'm guessing that's why...

Thank you for praying.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Yay!! Thanks be to God!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@luvmypets, how is your friend doing?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@Idawntaylor, how is your Dad and your neighbors/his co-workers?


----------



## TAH

My Papa fell last night, didn't brake anything but is in quite a bit of pain. He goes to the doctor tomorrow, please pray for my Nana as well.

Thank you everyone


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Will do!  Hope he feels better quickly.


----------



## Hens and Roos

prayers for your Papa and Nana @TAH- hoping nothing serious


----------



## TAH

It has been a long day. It turns our he did fracture the bone in his hip. My dad has been in and out of the hospital all day along with my nana. tomorrow morning my papa is going on a plane to go to the anchorage hospital, my nana is driving up. they aren't sure if they are going to do sugary or not, should know more tomorrow. please pray also that my nana would have a safe drive, we just got a fresh nice layer of snow. thanks for your prayers everybody.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Praying that she makes it there safely


----------



## samssimonsays

Praying for all of you.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@TAH how is your family?


----------



## TAH

Papa is back home and doing well! It is a little hard on my papa just because he likes to move around but he is recovering well!


----------



## Baymule

I am so glad that your Papa is ok and back home. He really dodged a major injury on this one. Prayers for his continued recovery.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good news!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear the good news @TAH


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Good to hear that he is doing well!


----------



## TAH

Well I am having a bit of a hard time, papa is not well. Please pray!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying @TAH


----------



## TAH

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Praying @TAH


Thanks you !


----------



## TAH

I am not sure why this is all happening but I know I can rest in the Arms of God and know he is there to comfort me and my family, Nana and all of the others. We have only been here 4 short months and this already happening is hard but God is with us thru the whole way and HE WILL NOT LEAVE US EVER! If we had stayed in Oregon till beginning of 2017 we would not be here so that is really encouraging that God had a plan for us coming in September. Be thankful thru All things!!


----------



## micah wotring

I'll pray.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sending prayers


----------



## TAH

About an hour after I posted the first post we meet in to see papa and Nana. Papa had been sleeping all day and confused, hadn't eaten and drank water. All the little kids went in, pap was awake but unaware of what was happening. After all the little kids went in, us older kids went in to vist. We were in there for about 10 minutes and then papa woke up and asked for water and food, while Nana cooked some food he was telling us stories and talking! I have not been in to see him today I think he is still asleep . We all feared he was not going to be with us much longer unless god did a miracle, I am praying and hoping he has a bit longer with us, we have only been here 4 short months so for this to happen would be a big shock! When papa woke up we were all still very concerned he didn't know why, he thought he had just slept all night and had wokin up in the morning, when I told him it was night he didn't understand. Even if he does move on soon I am very greatful about getting to be up here to be with papa and nana.


----------



## micah wotring

I'm glad it's looking brighter! I will continue to pray for his recovery.


----------



## SavannahLeigh

I'm sorry 
It's terribly hard to see someone suffering. I will be praying for you!!


----------



## TAH

Thank you, SL and MW! 
He was eating this morning and quite active compared to how he has been these last two days!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Just saw this, so good that he is feeling well!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Thanks be to God!


----------



## micah wotring

My uncle is a policeman and got hit by a couple cars yesterday.
Could y'all pray for him please?
http://www.wdtv.com/content/news/De...alized-after-accident-on-I-79--410900655.html
It sounds like he has a broken leg, broken clavicle, broken ribs, and some missing teeth, but no head or spinal injuries, so that's good. 

Pray for him,  and for the young driver that hit him.

His name is Brian and I believe he trusts in God.
Being a police man is a hard job.

Thank you everybody!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Will do!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Praying!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Praying


----------



## Southern by choice

My goodness! How scary! Yes, will be holding him and the young driver up!


----------



## TAH

Praying!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Will be praying


----------



## Hens and Roos

prayers for both families


----------



## micah wotring

Thank you everybody.


----------



## micah wotring

So, update on Brian. He is home but still in a lot of pain. He wen't to the dentist and they fixed his mouth up (cuz it was all smashed). That's all I've heard of him so-far since the last post. It sounds like it's gonna be a long recovery. Thank you all for your prayers.
You can also pray for his wife and three young boys.


~MW


----------



## promiseacres

A new/old prayer request  pray for good test results, my husband Josh saw his cardiologist this morning. I knew he was having a few more problems lately but ... he gets a 30 day heart monitor put on Friday and will have more tests done. He has had problems with his heart racing, shakiness, problems catching his breath since his pulmonary embolism in Oct 2014. His last appointment was a year ago and at that time it seemed he was maintaining on his bp meds. I know he hides a lot from me... he is only 35, our sole provider as I am a sahm and homeschool. Kids are 2, 5 and 8. On Valentines day marks our 20 year together anniversary....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Definitely sending prayers for health for your husband!


----------



## TAH

Praying he regains all his health!


----------



## micah wotring

Prayers sent yer way


----------



## NH homesteader

Micah, how is your uncle?


----------



## micah wotring

I'm not sure. I've been trying to find out cuz it's been a while since I heard anything but nobody seams to know. :/ I bet he's probably fine but in lots of pain.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying @promiseacres! And @micah wotring!


----------



## TAH

So our work truck just broke down. Please pray it is a easy fix!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Ditto to what @BlessedWithGoats said


----------



## TAH

I am having a hard time right now and could use some prayer! God has been giving me the strength to go on in Him these past few months but It is starting to get harder and on top of this I may not be able to keep my goatsbut am praying hard that I will be able to bring them up here! At least Satan has been already broken down and he will not break me down! Please pray for me spirituality! God is good!


----------



## Pastor Dave

@TAH,
I am sorry you are having such a hard time right now. I don't know your particulars, but once upon a time a man advanced in years was tending his father-in-law's sheep and possibly goats. 
God called to him from a burning bush, and he left the herd and his family to go lead the Israelites out of Egypt.
Not sure why you may have to give up the goats, but God has something good for you in the future.


----------



## promiseacres

@TAH lean on Jesus. He will hold you close if you ask. A closed door truly may mean another better one opened.


----------



## micah wotring

@TAH We are sometimes put through trials but it is for good.

1 Peter 1:7
That the trial of your faith, being much more precious than of gold that perisheth, though it be tried with fire, might be found unto praise and honour and glory at the appearing of Jesus Christ:

Fire ain't easy. But that's kinda the point. Stay with God and he _will_ make you stronger.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

@TAH praying they can join you.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Remember friend, He will never forsake you. Praying for you.


----------



## TAH

Thank you all for the prayers! 
I spent yesterday morning reading about Shadrack, Meshack, and abend-ego, wich really strengthened me for what was coming yesterday afternoon. We were in anchorage yesterday when we got a phone call from my mom saying that a good friend of the family died. The whole family is quite shocked right now. 

It is hard seeing how all this can come out for good but I have seen things like this come out for good so it is left to me to trust Him! And God put it in His word! 

@Pastor Dave the reason for not keep the goats would be we don't have $3000-dollers just laying around to bring them up and nor can I have my friend watching them forever.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Yah, if someone came and said I had to pay up that kind of money to keep my rabbits, I would have to call it quits.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Sorry to hear about your family's friend dying.  Hugs and prayers sent your way.


----------



## Lereg

Hello all. I have lately not been praying half as much as I should be, but always give thanks for what I have and have accomplished, which we all know is not enough. Anyway, my DW's dad just passed away this morning, and I would like to add her, Jacque, and her brother, James to this prayer list.  The hard part for me is that we are currently 750 miles apart, and I cant console her like I should be now. Although His glory will shine on them/us, sometimes it's hard for us to realize they  are in a better place, it's sometimes hard on our selfish instincts to understand it. Thank you for your prayers and I will be praying for you, TAH, as well!! God bless you all


----------



## TAH

Thanks @Lereg !

Praying!!


----------



## micah wotring

@Lereg I will keep your wife and her family in my prayers! It's hard to lose somebody you love...


----------



## luvmypets

My grandmother who is very ill was recently moved out of her house so the doctors could monitor her vitals. Please pray for her but more so my father who is not doing well as he has been caring for her nonstop for the past month and a half.


----------



## micah wotring

luvmypets said:


> My grandmother who is very ill was recently moved out of her house so the doctors could monitor her vitals. Please pray for her but more so my father who is not doing well as he has been caring for her nonstop for the past month and a half.


Praying for both!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Still praying for TAH, and now including Lereg and luvmypets. Just remember, prayer is not the spare tire we pull out when we need it, it's the spark that keeps us running.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sending prayers for healing and comfort to all of the above.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Praying for both.


----------



## micah wotring

Pastor Dave said:


> Just remember, prayer is not the spare tire we pull out when we need it, it's the spark that keeps us running.


Very true...


----------



## Baymule

@promiseacres how is your husband? Hugs with love and prayers for your and your family.

@micah wotring how is your uncle? In this age of hating on our law officers, we need good officers like him more than ever. Give him our love from us here on BYH and tell him he has the whole forum rooting for him.

@TAH Big hugs to you girl. You are on the adventure of a lifetime. Many of us would love to be doing what you and your family are doing, but are still where we are, doing what we are doing. No matter where life leads you after you "grow up" you will have this experience to carry with you and the lessons learned from it all your life.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule no real changes, monitor is sending reports.... kind of scary how often... it's mid March when we will know much.


----------



## TAH

@Baymule very true!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Man, I have been slacking here in replying and showing my concern for everyone. I am catching up and sending prayers to the big man for all the needs here. If you have posted a request here, please keep us updated. Again I am so sorry for not being active here like I was, there's no excuse!

I don't have a prayer request, but some praise.  My dear Grandmother was my rock, my role model, and my hero- today marks 5 years since she passed, and today somehow its been easier. She helped me come to love chickens, so I spent some time with our flock. I thanked God for a beautiful day, hung some laundry on the line, and thought of all the great times I had growing up on her farm. I won't forget her, but I am just thankful that it wasn't as hard today.

P.S. God bless this thread here- it has grown so strong! It's great to see so many people together in care and prayer.


----------



## Lereg

Thank you for starting it!!


----------



## micah wotring

Baymule said:


> @promiseacres how is your husband? Hugs with love and prayers for your and your family.
> 
> @micah wotring how is your uncle? In this age of hating on our law officers, we need good officers like him more than ever. Give him our love from us here on BYH and tell him he has the whole forum rooting for him.
> 
> @TAH Big hugs to you girl. You are on the adventure of a lifetime. Many of us would love to be doing what you and your family are doing, but are still where we are, doing what we are doing. No matter where life leads you after you "grow up" you will have this experience to carry with you and the lessons learned from it all your life.


Amen!
He is having some work done on his jaw soon and is in a wheel chair but on the road to recovery. Normally an active person I bet it's hard for him in the wheel chair. He was chosen to do a photo shoot for like american heroes sweatshirt company advertising...or something like that...It was encouraging to him.
I am not very close to him (geographically) and don't see him often but I will try to let him know...
Thanks all!


----------



## TAH

Thought this was really, really, good!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Man I really love that @TAH - I was about to cry


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Hey there Prayer Pals- for anyone who is interested, I am including a list of free resources to share the Gospel with others that we have personally used. It helps to open a door sometimes, and its great to share the hope that you have. Even if you're shy like me, I sometimes leave these in waiting rooms!

The Pocket Testament League- beautiful Gospel of John books, with the option to ask for a sponsor for up to 30 gospels per month. We've included these in gifts to people
www.ptl.org/?sponsorcd=583450

World Missionary Press - they offer small booklets to give as tracts to people, or bible study booklets that are good for yourself and small group study. We have used them for our church's bible studies on Matthew and Revelation. There's even coloring books for kids.
http://www.wmpress.org/

Fellowship Tract League- a free sample packet of all their tracts is available, but you can also order up to 10 different tracts here for free too. Please be aware some of these, not all, deal with touchy subjects.
http://www.fellowshiptractleague.org/


----------



## Pastor Dave

Good work!


----------



## TAH

HomesteaderWife said:


> Man I really love that @TAH - I was about to cry


I cried when I watched it!


----------



## promiseacres

DH has his stress echocardiogram today. He is not feeling well at all he had to stop his bp meds yesterday. I'm guessing that is playing into it. Please say a prayer for him. And patience for me...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Done!


----------



## samssimonsays

@promiseacres done!

I would like to say a prayer for @Ferguson K and all she is going through with her mother in law, animals and just everything. Big hugs friend. We are all here for you


----------



## Mike CHS

Same here for everyone.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@promiseacres praying for you both 
@Ferguson K praying for ya!
@Southern by choice praying your shoulder heals fully and quickly!


----------



## Hens and Roos

positive thoughts and prayers for all those in need


----------



## Ferguson K

Thanks, y'all.


----------



## TAH

Praying for ya'll!


----------



## Crc310

I'm new to BYH. I'm so happy to see this! For lent, instead of giving something up (Lutherans arent required to do so), I've started a FB post to pray daily for those that need it. I am continuing to do so until the 40 days is up. I've never been involved in lent in my life and thought this was a good idea. Just after I started, our church did this too! Each person (voluntarily) picked a card offered by our church that had a staff name or ministry on it. They asked us to do the same, pray daily during lent. I added the staff members name to my list. I'm excited about this! God is good! All the time! God bless you guys! Many prayers for those in this post!


----------



## micah wotring

I saw my uncle yesterday! He is doing MUCH better and can now get around by himself using a crutch. Stairs are still hard and he's not ready to get back to work but he's walking around cracking jokes and being his usual self!  Thank you all so much!


----------



## Southern by choice

micah wotring said:


> I saw my uncle yesterday! He is doing MUCH better and can now get around by himself using a crutch. Stairs are still hard and he's not ready to get back to work but he's walking around cracking jokes and being his usual self!  Thank you all so much!


Thank You for the update! I may not post on this thread often but I do read the request and I do pray for the request as I am led.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So good to hear Micah!!!


----------



## Baymule

That is great news!


----------



## TAH

Woke up this morning to hear my papa has passed to be with the Lord and on top of this I am sick. We have had many, many, visitors today and they have been a great support!  

Just got done making food for everybody and am getting ready to take it over so I have to go soon! 

Micah great to hear your uncle is well and when people have a good sense of humor that always means they are doing better. 

Plz keep this to backyard herds! 
Thank you all!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

TAH said:


> Woke up this morning to hear my papa has passed to be with the Lord and on top of this I am sick. We have had many, many, visitors today and they have been a great support!
> 
> Just got done making food for everybody and am getting ready to take it over so I have to go soon!
> 
> Micah great to hear your uncle is well and when people have a good sense of humor that always means they are doing better.
> 
> Plz keep this to backyard herds!
> Thank you all!


Sorry to hear about your papa @TAH. We can take comfort knowing he is not suffering and is in a better place, but I know it hurts those left behind


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@micah wotring glad your uncle is doing better!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So sorry @TAH


----------



## TAH

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Sorry to hear about your papa @TAH. We can take comfort knowing he is not suffering and is in a better place, but I know it hurts those left behind





Poka_Doodle said:


> So sorry @TAH


Thank you, both! 

Yesterday night is when it really hit me and from the stress, my whole family is sick so we are just taking it easy today.


----------



## promiseacres

Quick Update on my DH. His cardiologist told him his condition isn't life threatening yet and she is changing his medication to help control the "events" . He sees his main dr next week. I suspect they will want him to start seeing a pulmonologist again....


----------



## TAH

I thought I would update you'll on what we have decided to do with the goats. 

I will say things have not been easy but God has been Good to us! Today I got a very unexpected call from the lady watching our goats so as it turns out we are going to have to give them up. I am having a very hard time with this news and on top of it her and her husband are splitting up. I would really like prayer for there son. We have all felt by God it is time to let them go. I let her know tomorrow our decision. I am still praying may be just maybe if God wills he work a miracle for the goats to come but I am going to trust God on what he is doing even tho it is hard.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So sorry. Praying for you


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> So sorry. Praying for you


Thank you but surprisingly we all have total peace with letting them go.


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> So sorry. Praying for you


Thank you but surprisingly we all have total peace with letting them go.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

This is from @babsbag 's dairy thread. Seeing how she already posted this on BYH, I don't think she'll mind me posting this here as well. 



babsbag said:


> Things with DH are not good. He finally let me take him to the ER. He is being admitted to ICU. Breathing, kidneys, rapid heart, possible blood clot. He is very sick



Please keep Babs and her DH in your prayers!


----------



## TAH

I didn't see this one ^
I will be praying!


----------



## promiseacres

Goat Whisperer said:


> This is from @babsbag 's dairy thread. Seeing how she already posted this on BYH, I don't think she'll mind me posting this here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep Babs and her DH in your prayers!


prayers.... been there


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Prayers


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So I thought last week I'd made a post about this but something happened. Anyways my coach lost his mom last week, I know he's very mentally strong but I'm not sure if it had hit him yet mentally. Also we learned my great aunt has Cancer, and a cat scan revealed it is all over. She's starting chemo but I'm not thinking she will actually manage to make it.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

and prayers @babsbag @TAH and @Poka_Doodle


----------



## misfitmorgan

I posted it in my journal but just wanted to mention here, can you all pray for my mom she had a biopsy done on her breast and it came back positive for cancer. I have to go on the 11th with her to get her lymph nodes biopsied to see if it has spread. Can you please just pray that it has not spread and her lymph nodes come out cancer free. She is atm refusing chemo and radiation treatments.

Thank you all


----------



## Hens and Roos

so sorry to hear @misfitmorgan, will pray for you both


----------



## samssimonsays

Prayers for all right now.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Praying your mom's diagnosis is better then my great aunt's


----------



## misfitmorgan

Thank you everyone


----------



## LMK17

Prayers for all. 

*Psalms 22:24* _For he has not despised or abhorred the affliction of the afflicted, and he has not hidden his face from him, but has heard, when he cried to him._


----------



## promiseacres

Tomorrow we will be traveling 2 hours for DH to see a pulmonologist, head of a teaching hospital. Prayers for a good visit and some answers towards relief of my DHs symptoms. Thank you.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope the visit goes well and they can give him some relief.  Prayers sent your way!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Prayers everything goes well


----------



## Poka_Doodle

My aunt had her second chemo yesterday, heard that the last one had her feeling pretty bad.


----------



## promiseacres

Well this the new pulmonologist took all the pieces of DH condition and what he said made A LOT OF sense.... doing a trial off BP meds....  prayers that they are causing the problem with his breathing but that his heart does ok too. Thank you herdies


----------



## Dozclan12

Love prayer threads.  Have been needing some for my son lately.  Surgery today.  My son with Spina Bifida has gone through a lot during his life.  He's in his mid 30's now.  Will be going through a pretty serious surgery, once he gets through this one.   Richard is his name.    See you all around while waiting on BYC to get their forum modified.


----------



## Southern by choice

Dozclan12 said:


> Love prayer threads.  Have been needing some for my son lately.  Surgery today.  My son with Spina Bifida has gone through a lot during his life.  He's in his mid 30's now.  Will be going through a pretty serious surgery, once he gets through this one.   Richard is his name.    See you all around while waiting on BYC to get their forum modified.


Will be praying. I am very familiar with Spina Bifida as one of my siblings has SB.


----------



## TAH

I am still praying!


----------



## promiseacres

Praying doz clan


----------



## chicken4prez

Wow. I never knew that there were so many Christians here!

God bless you all.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Somehow I unsubscribe to this thread


----------



## mustangrooster

Dozclan12 said:


> Love prayer threads.  Have been needing some for my son lately.  Surgery today.  My son with Spina Bifida has gone through a lot during his life.  He's in his mid 30's now.  Will be going through a pretty serious surgery, once he gets through this one.   Richard is his name.    See you all around while waiting on BYC to get their forum modified.



Still praying 

You two have been on my mind lately, hope everything is going ok?


----------



## misfitmorgan

CinnamonEli said:


> Somehow I unsubscribe to this thread



BYH does that sometimes....its a pain.


----------



## kdogg331

Hi guys! Glad to see another prayer thread here! We have one over on BYC too but as you know, that one is down for a few days


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Can you BYC people pray for us BYH people that we make it through the week.


----------



## kdogg331

Poka_Doodle said:


> Can you BYC people pray for us BYH people that we make it through the week.



Lol sure thing! Sorry for invading your site


----------



## Poka_Doodle

kdogg331 said:


> Lol sure thing! Sorry for invading your site


Thanks, we plan on living through, and this is a lot of fun, but very crazy.


----------



## kdogg331

Aw yeah I bet, this site is very quiet it seems. I technically joined in 2015 but never really post but when I have it's definitely quiet


----------



## TAH

Okay, I would like to ask for pray for my dad, he just started a new job along with us getting ready to move on to our property, and he is going to building our house in the next 3weeks. I think he is a little stressed and overwhelmed so if don't mind praying I would really appreciate it!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Very happy to see this!

Praying for all.


----------



## TAH

I have also finally figured out why I have had headaches so much! When I was 10 I was making cookies with my sister when my hair got wrapped and pulled almost from my scalp on a KitchenAid! Always keep you hair up in the kitchen! I can now treat myself properly to keep them down!


----------



## Dozclan12

Poka_Doodle said:


> Can you BYC people pray for us BYH people that we make it through the week.



Praying that we don't cause..too many problems for all.  I'm thinking if you stick with your regular threads, they won't be as busy.  I think a lot of new threads have been started for BYC memembers.  Having said that, here I am on a thread that I will love coming to.  Prayer threads, always very helpful.  I soo believe in the power of prayer!


----------



## Dozclan12

Need prayers for our son Richard.  He finally got home from the hospital today after almost a week in there...tomorrow would have been a week.  He has spina bifida..soo, a lot of surgeries throughout his life.  He had a couple of things done.  In some pain, but he has a pretty good threshold for it.  Praying that he will get back to his active self.  He's always on the go.  This is hard for him being down like this.  And, he's sick to the stomach more this time.  :/   
Thank you!


----------



## eggbert420

Dozclan12 said:


> Need prayers for our son Richard.  He finally got home from the hospital today after almost a week in there...tomorrow would have been a week.  He has spina bifida..soo, a lot of surgeries throughout his life.  He had a couple of things done.  In some pain, but he has a pretty good threshold for it.  Praying that he will get back to his active self.  He's always on the go.  This is hard for him being down like this.  And, he's sick to the stomach more this time.  :/
> Thank you!



Done


----------



## CinnamonEli

Dozclan12 said:


> Need prayers for our son Richard.  He finally got home from the hospital today after almost a week in there...tomorrow would have been a week.  He has spina bifida..soo, a lot of surgeries throughout his life.  He had a couple of things done.  In some pain, but he has a pretty good threshold for it.  Praying that he will get back to his active self.  He's always on the go.  This is hard for him being down like this.  And, he's sick to the stomach more this time.  :/
> Thank you!


prayers


----------



## Sourland

Folks, Rachel (donrae) is presently fighting a recurrence of her leukemia.  In her husband's words, "She is fighting an uphill battle."  Please pray for her.  She is truly one of the good guys.


----------



## kdogg331

That's terrible  I'll keep praying


----------



## CinnamonEli

Sourland said:


> Folks, Rachel (donrae) is presently fighting a recurrence of her leukemia.  In her husband's words, "She is fighting an uphill battle."  Please pray for her.  She is truly one of the good guys.


Prayers


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

I will be praying for Rachel and her family/friends as well as the doctors, that God would give them wisdom and strength.

Also praying for Richard and others that have asked for prayer.


----------



## Dozclan12

Sour..praying.


----------



## TAH

Dad seems to be doing better! But the last few days have been stressed.... 

Boaz got lots of chocolate ice cream, My neighbor/aunt decided it would be a good treat and we didn't know until he was acting really weird!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good to hear he's improving


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> Good to hear he's improving


It is! 

Dad is a really fun person!


----------



## LMK17

An old friend of mine was recently diagnosed with advanced cancer, and his prognosis is about 50/50.  He's a young guy with a pregnant wife and two little boys at home.  Please pray for Vinnie and his family.  

Also please pray for Andie, an adorable, spunky 6 year old friend of my children's who recently celebrated her 1 year ALL diagnosis anniversary.  She's doing well, but it's been a hard year for her and and family, and they can't fully breathe a sigh of relief yet.

I know that God always has a plan-- but my gosh!-- it sure is hard to understand sometimes, isn't it?!


----------



## promiseacres

Praying for Rachel, Vinnie and Andie


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

LMK17 said:


> An old friend of mine was recently diagnosed with advanced cancer, and his prognosis is about 50/50.  He's a young guy with a pregnant wife and two little boys at home.  Please pray for Vinnie and his family.
> 
> Also please pray for Andie, an adorable, spunky 6 year old friend of my children's who recently celebrated her 1 year ALL diagnosis anniversary.  She's doing well, but it's been a hard year for her and and family, and they can't fully breathe a sigh of relief yet.
> 
> I know that God always has a plan-- but my gosh!-- it sure is hard to understand sometimes, isn't it?!



Praying for them.


----------



## 4HGoatGirl

Prayers coming their way!!


----------



## Dozclan12

Prayers for them for sure!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Praying.


----------



## Dozclan12

Hi Poka..how are you doing?  I was on here for a while during the BYC change, I come back every now and again.  I remember you.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Dozclan12 said:


> Hi Poka..how are you doing?  I was on here for a while during the BYC change, I come back every now and again.  I remember you.


Sweet of you to think of me. I'm well, things are crazy, but that just means I'm making the most out of each day.
How have you been?


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hey. I might put a request out now. I am wanting people to pray for one of my favorite singers, Joey Feek, she has terminal cancer and is dieing. She and her husband have amazing music despite that we don't hear about them on the radio.



OH NO!
https://www.google.com/search?clien...mobile-gws-serp..1.3.910...0i67k1.oGYqYsbNO-g


----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't know if you saw the news about the Army Blackhawk helicopter that is missing off of the coast of Hawaii but one of our dear goat friends sister is one of the missing soldiers
Please pray for her safe return to her family


----------



## Mike CHS

I saw that about the crash and that is an one that I shall do.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'm going to be praying, it's always sad to see that on the news.


----------



## TAH

I will also be praying!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I have a friend who lost her brother on Thursday. Could people please pray for their family? He was only sixteen.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying OFA and Poka Doodle...


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Poka_Doodle said:


> So I thought last week I'd made a post about this but something happened. Anyways my coach lost his mom last week, I know he's very mentally strong but I'm not sure if it had hit him yet mentally. Also we learned my great aunt has Cancer, and a cat scan revealed it is all over. She's starting chemo but I'm not thinking she will actually manage to make it.


I feel like I should update this, or aunt is OK right now, she's on a chemo thing that she'll have every six weeks for the rest of her life. Her numbers are improving so that's a little hope for a couple more years. Unfortunately, it could get pretty bad in not long, at any time and get her. I have prayers selfishly that if she goes this year, I learn while I'm skiing and I'll be able to spend time with someone who lost a family member to cancer a while ago afterwards.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I've been absent here a long time. I really do apologize. We finally finished our house and work has slowed down. I want to encourage anyone with prayer needs to please respond- I am back actively.


----------



## Baymule

HomesteaderWife said:


> I've been absent here a long time. I really do apologize. We finally finished our house and work has slowed down. I want to encourage anyone with prayer needs to please respond- I am back actively.


 I am so glad you are back!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Thank you @Baymule - I really needed it


----------



## Pastor Dave

@HomesteaderWife, I am glad y'all got the house finished. That has to be a relief and an answer to prayer right there.
Glad you're back.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@HomesteaderWife no need to apologize.  Welcome back!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Pastor Dave - It is definitely an answered prayer! I love that cabin a lot, and I am really grateful for the hard work my husband put in to it. 
@BlessedWithGoats - Thank you so much


----------



## RoahT

Please pray for me. I have been praying for a couple of things now for a long time, like years, and sometimes doubt creeps in and makes me think that He doesn't hear me. Things have not improved as I've been praying, in fact, they've gotten worse and more impossible. I don't want to grow weary in well doing, but sometimes I wonder if He really wants to give me what I'm asking for. I know He is a good Father, but I need as many prayers as I can get as I try to remain steadfast in faith and prayer.
I'm so glad I found this thread! Thank you all, and I'm praying for each of you as well!


----------



## TAH

RoahT, I'm praying for you and I will put you in my prayer request journal I keep!

I feel like I should say these couple of things...

I've been a bee fighting a wasp (wasp as in satan)... After losing papa I started into some deep depression till may (papa passed in March) but before God would take away this depression I needed to throw myself on Him and trust Him with my whole heart! 

I was doing fine until July when my aunt died.... I screamed "NO" for a long time.... Neighbors heard me.... I was angered by this.... I was not about to trust God when He let this happen! 

What happened, I was all over the place with my emotions! And following the next 10-days my cousin came to live with us, My friend Kara died, and uncle passed.... I had up my mind to end life.... I was sad, scared who would skip a beat next, I still didn't want to trust God....

I guess I didn't get the lesson very well so I needed to switch how I was doing things...

I've become to realize Jesus is a friend, not someone to just trying to take away my problems but someone to come alongside and just be here for me! 

I still am in a battle but I am on the winning side with my Lord Jesus Christ.... And no one is changing my mind! 

@Flock Master64 How much of a basket case I was! 

Sometimes there are reasons why God won't Take away our problems... So maybe He still has something for you to learn! 

Kuddos, to you for staying faithful and pressing forward... I am just starting to learn that!


----------



## Baymule

RoahT said:


> Please pray for me. I have been praying for a couple of things now for a long time, like years, and sometimes doubt creeps in and makes me think that He doesn't hear me. Things have not improved as I've been praying, in fact, they've gotten worse and more impossible. I don't want to grow weary in well doing, but sometimes I wonder if He really wants to give me what I'm asking for. I know He is a good Father, but I need as many prayers as I can get as I try to remain steadfast in faith and prayer.
> I'm so glad I found this thread! Thank you all, and I'm praying for each of you as well!



God answers prayers in His time. His time is not our time. Sometimes he answers  prayers in a different way than we ask. Don't give up.


----------



## RoahT

Thank you both, @Baymule and @TAH!! Your prayers and encouragement are a blessing!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@RoahT - I said a prayer for you, and asked God that I be able to say what is on my mind in response to your request. We once had a preacher who told us that sometimes, God doesn't give us what we ask for right then. Sometimes, it takes patience, and time. In other cases, He won't give us what we are asking for at all, because His plans are different and He knows what is best for us. As a comparison, it took time for my prayers to be heard about meeting the man who would become my husband. And there have been times where I prayed for work to come in that never did (only to spend quality time at home with family, and have a good time with them all instead). I don't know if what I am saying makes sense, but God knows you and knows what things are in store for you. Be patient, and willing to accept that things may not be answered. In the future, looking back, you'll see that if certain things were answered, other wonderful parts of your life may never have come along! Ever heard the song, "Unanswered Prayers"? He's mainly talking about a relationship, but here's some of the lyrics that may make what I am saying more clear:

_Sometimes I thank God for unanswered prayers
Remember when you're talkin' to the man upstairs
That just because he doesn't answer doesn't mean he don't care
Some of God's greatest gifts are unanswered prayers_

I hope some of what I said helps!


----------



## RoahT

@HomesteaderWife , thank you so much for your prayers, and for your words of encouragement! What you said makes perfect sense!  I'm pretty sure the things I'm asking for are from Him and in His will, but sometimes it's hard to wait, especially as situations get harder and it seems like your prayers are going nowhere. But I love the verse you mentioned! I just keep reminding myself- He does indeed know the plans He has, and I know those plans are so much better than mine!


----------



## Flock Master64

TAH said:


> RoahT, I'm praying for you and I will put you in my prayer request journal I keep!
> 
> I feel like I should say these couple of things...
> 
> I've been a bee fighting a wasp (wasp as in satan)... After losing papa I started into some deep depression till may (papa passed in March) but before God would take away this depression I needed to throw myself on Him and trust Him with my whole heart!
> 
> I was doing fine until July when my aunt died.... I screamed "NO" for a long time.... Neighbors heard me.... I was angered by this.... I was not about to trust God when He let this happen!
> 
> What happened, I was all over the place with my emotions! And following the next 10-days my cousin came to live with us, My friend Kara died, and uncle passed.... I had up my mind to end life.... I was sad, scared who would skip a beat next, I still didn't want to trust God....
> 
> I guess I didn't get the lesson very well so I needed to switch how I was doing things...
> 
> I've become to realize Jesus is a friend, not someone to just trying to take away my problems but someone to come alongside and just be here for me!
> 
> I still am in a battle but I am on the winning side with my Lord Jesus Christ.... And no one is changing my mind!
> 
> @Flock Master64 How much of a basket case I was!
> 
> Sometimes there are reasons why God won't Take away our problems... So maybe He still has something for you to learn!
> 
> Kuddos, to you for staying faithful and pressing forward... I am just starting to learn that!



SHEY! you are not a basket case!!


----------



## TAH

Flock Master64 said:


> SHEY! you are not a basket case!!


Yes, I am!


----------



## Flock Master64

TAH said:


> Yes, I am!



NO YOU'RE NOT! you are a conserned young lady. Thats all


----------



## TAH

That may be true.


Flock Master64 said:


> NO YOU'RE NOT! you are a conserned young lady. Thats all


Okay, you win! Thanks.


----------



## Flock Master64

TAH said:


> That may be true.
> 
> Okay, you win! Thanks.


of course i win 

youre welcome


----------



## TAH

Flock Master64 said:


> of course i win
> 
> youre welcome


lol, of course, you do.


----------



## Flock Master64

TAH said:


> lol, of course, you do.


what now...?


----------



## TAH

Flock Master64 said:


> what now...?


I dunno.


----------



## Flock Master64

TAH said:


> I dunno.


Same Shey... same


----------



## TAH

Flock Master64 said:


> Same Shey... same


Pm!


----------



## Flock Master64

TAH said:


> Pm!



sounds dope


----------



## promiseacres

RoahT  prayers for you. Recently friends shared that their family members reconciled to one another after a 10 years. My friends had been praying about the situation a long time. Also think of the many instances in the Bible where God's people waited. I especially love reading about Joseph when I get impatient. Recently I took time and shared with my pastors wife my frustrations, it was very encouraging.  
 Tah we all feel of out bit out of wack at times. I feel this is part of  God's plan. Our time here is temporary and these challenges point us towards Jesus as you've mentioned.  

Now for prayers for my family. Next week my DH has hernia repair. Am praying for a good recovery and time together well spent. And that my anxiety about Dr's stays controlled.  Thank you friends.


----------



## Baymule

I pray that your husband's surgery goes well and his recovery is smooth.


----------



## Pastor Dave

@promiseacres, one thing I can recall from having bilateral Inguinal Hernia repair, lots of ice packs. I used ice packs between pain meds until the burn subsided. Post_surgical Day#3 seems always worse. Pain block gone, anesthesia all out of system, and full reality of pain sets in. Not to mention swelling. Don't let him begin lifting until time restrictions lift. We had a 9 month old at the time, and he couldn't understand why Daddy won't pick him up.
He will be in my prayers.


----------



## RoahT

@promiseacres, thank you so much for your prayers, and the fitting words of encouragement! You have no idea how much it blesses me!
I am praying for you for peace and for your husbands surgery. May our Father be with you, guide the surgeons hands, and fill you with His peace, joy, and strength!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@promiseacres - I have said a prayer for you this week as your husband has this hernia repair. I know it is going to be tough, so I really pray God lays a healing hand on him, and allows him a speedy recovery. I also prayed that you would be relieved of some of the worry you have over the doctors. May they tend to your husband with steady and successful hands!




To let everyone know, I also have changed the title and front page of this to invite everyone to share praises as well. Too often we focus on hardships in the world and our daily lives- spread some good news and encourage others!

I ask for prayers please for a childhood friend. Different paths in life caused us to lose contact, but I just found out that her father and grandfather (who was so kind to me and I spent so many days of my childhood at his house) both passed away apparently in the same exact day.

However I must give praise- we work on swimming pools, so the season is very slow. We were blessed to have a job come up here before Christmas and bill time, and it was an answered prayer. I know it may seem silly, but we also have been picking up unwanted deer hides, and I have been blessed to tan two beautiful ones with hair-on to sell, and tanned one hair-off for leather that I can make crafts with for personal use and to sell. I am blessed because I finally got the leather-making down pat


----------



## promiseacres

Thank you. Surgery is tomorrow at 10. I think we are all ready... kids are going to a friend's and I asked a good friend to come wait a bit with me.  Dispite myself and our dds being sick Josh has stayed healthy so we are going forward.... the hernia has gotten a lot worse....  there's been a lot of flu in the area. 
HomesteaderWife prayers for your friend, how devastating!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@promiseacres - Not sure what time zone you're in but if you're Eastern, it's in progress now. So I am about to say a prayer for your husband's surgery.


----------



## promiseacres

All went well and all of his hernias got repaired. His orginally diagnosed iniguinal was actually 2 next to each other and they checked his other side had a small one. Then he had a small umbilical they repaired. So now he can rest and recover. Thanks for prayers. I asked a friend to sit with me and she prattle on about her latest family problems and was a true blessing.


----------



## Hens and Roos

promiseacres said:


> All went well and all of his hernias got repaired. His orginally diagnosed iniguinal was actually 2 next to each other and they checked his other side had a small one. Then he had a small umbilical they repaired. So now he can rest and recover. Thanks for prayers. I asked a friend to sit with me and she prattle on about her latest family problems and was a true blessing.



Glad to hear all went well  for a smooth recovery!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Tell him not to rush into lifting or strenuous activity.


----------



## RoahT

Halleluyah!!! I'm so thankful to hear that everything went well!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey, so some of you may know that I have an Aunt battling stage four ovarian cancer. But last night we received word that my grandma has lymphoma. Could you guys say a few prayers for our family, things are getting tough


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hey, so some of you may know that I have an Aunt battling stage four ovarian cancer. But last night we received word that my grandma has lymphoma. Could you guys say a few prayers for our family, things are getting tough


praying!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Sorry Poka.... you've really been thru the wringer this year. Prayers


----------



## Pastor Dave

Yah Poka, it seems like the year has been rough for ya. Praying.


----------



## TAH

Prayer request- My grandpa Billy fell 2-weeks ago and His health is going, even more, downhill, not to mention doctors can't figure out why he is still alive let alone walk... He is not a Christian and hasn't been his whole life. 

But anyway I'm sure he could use prayer. He has a family battling in prayer. 

He told me a couple weeks ago not to pray or him, Me what No way will I stop!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Is he hospitalised or at a facility or home?
If he's at hospital, maybe a chaplain could talk with him. Keep praying and visiting with him. If it offends him to hear you pray, just pray silently. 

Try to tell him why you are upset and worried with him. Let him know you want to see him again, and pray he will soften his heart and be receptive. Some will resist to the end feeling unworthy or even mad for whatever the reason. God gives freewill. Let him know God loves him and forgives any and all sins.

I will pray he puts his stubborness aside and receives Christ. I am also praying you be at peace with whatever happens, and know it isn't on you or any family member. It is his decision to make. So hard to go through. 
God's peace and blessing on you young lady.


----------



## promiseacres

friends please pray for my marriage... feeling very depressed about some ongoing things and just am starting to wonder if it's worth it anymore. I know I can only change myself... and my unanswered prayers just leave me tired.


----------



## Hens and Roos

prayers for you @promiseacres


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying


----------



## Pastor Dave

I always hate to hear these things come up, @promiseacres because God loves you and your husband and wants to be the bond in your marriage. Have you talked to your pastor? Sometimes Pastors are the last one to find out when should be early on to try to gain some counsel from. I encourage you two visit with your pastor and maybe watch the movie, _Fireproof _together. Dare to love one another.

I am not sure what you have prayed that seems unanswered, but I truly believe He always answers...in His time. We sometimes don't understand or always like the answer. And, sometimes, "No" is the best answer for our situation. If this is the case, try to look for the meaning in His reason.

I am praying for you both. Feel free to PM me if you need.


----------



## promiseacres

Prayers were answered.... talked with DH last night.... do not feel so hopeless anymore.... silly how we've been together for 21 years and just haven't figured out this communication thing... thank you thank you for the prayers.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thank you everyone for all your well wishes. So while we will loose our aunt, my grandma is okay!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Poka_Doodle said:


> Thank you everyone for all your well wishes. So while we will loose our aunt, my grandma is okay!


I'm sorry for the loss of your aunt!  Glad your Grandma is doing well!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I want to give this thread a bump, as I am back actively here on BYH. I am so sorry I haven't been around- as I mentioned in our last journal entry here, we had a fire on New Year's Day and lost our cabin, and pretty much all of our things. We were blessed to be safe, our animals were safe, and over the months so many family members and churches have supported us even when we were too stubborn to ask for help. It was mainly because, well, we built it ourselves and we will do it again. So I ask kindly for prayers as we rebuild- it's a slow process, but we are taken care of and doing well. I was really struggling with my faith after losing our home, but I've seen things in a different light and been able to heal and look forward. It was a lesson to me- as it talks about in the Bible to not store up treasures on Earth, well I know God can surely take it away as He gives it when we get too proud. But as quickly as we lost it, gifts came in from caring souls that allowed us to eat, have clothes, pay bills, and get the tools to start again. God provides, I testify. 

Please don't hesitate to put your prayers here, to give an update, or just praise the Lord for a good day. I'm back to pray with you, for you, and thank God with you too! 

God Bless!


----------



## RoahT

I will be praying for y'all as you rebuild! Blessings to you!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Having your Faith tested and questioning God doesn't mean either party has quit loving the other. @HomesteaderWife, you are tested and true. It is a growth experience you can use as a testimony and know when tests come along down the road that you have overcome before and you will again.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@RoahT - Thank you so kindly! Prayers is all we can ask for!

@Pastor Dave - I do hope it can be a testimony one day down the road to anyone else who may face a similar situation. I told my husband all we can do is go up from here- and that's what we are doing!


----------



## greybeard

Been a difficult week. My deceased twin brother's property (24 acres) next to me went on the market early last week, and I spent a good amount of time going back and forth with my tractor getting his implements off the property. There are no structures on the property and they weren't to be sold as part of the sale. Seven 4000' round trips, hooking each piece of equipment up on the 3 point hitch and lining them up not far from my house to be sold separately later.  I have one more trip to make over there, to lay his big deer stand down (somehow) and move it at least over on to my side of the fence, thru the gate he & I built and installed 2 years ago so he could drive right up to his deer stand.
The last personal chapter of this story was played out Saturday morning.
It was his wish that his ashes be scattered in mid channel of Bolivar Roads, off the Bolivar to Galveston ferry. The same channel that the eye of Hurricane Ike tore thru in Sept, 2008, totally destroying his beach home in the process. (By June 2009 he had built a new home at the same location)
My sister-in-law had called me in February and asked me to get it set up so we could do as he asked, and I did, thru Texas Dept of Transportation that runs the state's ferry system. They were quite happy to accommodate us, I gave the office lady the time and date and she said she would schedule it with the capt and crew. We were to park off to the side of the landing and walk on, so we would be assured of us all getting on the same run, since us driving on might not allow for that due to the number of vehicles.
By 10am Sat morning, all had arrived from Arkansas, my 2 sisters, Jane & I and our extended families from Texas were there and ready to board when the 10:30 run landed on the Bolivar side. His widow held the box containing the bag with his remains, and the US flag I had asked her to bring as well. (Same one the honor guard had folded and presented to her at his memorial service last Nov in Little Rock)
As now, sole patriarch of this family, I took the box before we boarded. told her,"I'll take him from here Bonnie,  you hold on to the flag".
I will go in to some detail here, in case any of you have never done it and/or may have an occasion to do it in the future.
 It was a relatively small box, 10" X 6" X 5" and I was kind of surprised at it's weight. Easily 6 or 7 lbs. I thought it would be much lighter.
The bag was clear, tied at the top with a cable tie. The 'ashes' are white, maybe the color of corn flour and about the same consistency..like a coarse sand. Maybe 6" of slack bag above the tie.
I gathered everyone, especially his widow and his kids and their spouses, and explained that I wanted them to do the actual 'scattering' as a group, right after the prayer I had put together was done. I repeated what the Ferry woman had told me, to make sure we hold the bag low over the gunwale to ensure none of the ashes blew back on the ferry or any of the cars. It was very windy there, and I paid attention to the wind direction and said we would do it on the trip over, as that would put the wind blowing off the stern.
It is customary, when scattering remains on water, to follow them with flower petals, as the ashes immediately begin to sink and the petals will float. A visual I suppose.
Friday evening, I had gone around my yard and pulled a ziplock back of white, red and yellow roses and some Texas Bluebonnet blooms and everyone else had brought their own as well.
After the Ray Stoker Jr. came into the landing, we and the non family passengers were directed to walk on. I told the first deckhand who we were, and he said "We know, we've been expecting you" so TxDot did their best in all measure to make this happen. He directed us to go up on the upper deck until all the cars were loaded, and we were underway and an announcement would be made when it was time for us to go down to the stern of the vessel. After we were seated, clutching that box close to my chest, I noticed that the crew  had held the last 6 cars off, and realized the Capt was giving us room.  Not a small gesture, considering the wait times at each landing can be very long on weekends. The crossing takes about 20 minutes each way. A few minutes underway, the Capt made an announcement, asking all others to move away from the stern as a memorial service was to be done. We went down, and one of the crew told me "We will be making a turn to the right in just a couple of minutes, and that will put the wind off the aft port quarter..That's the best time to scatter the ashes". One of the crew dropped the Texas flag to the bottom of the mast and then raised it back to half mast.
I had chosen, a traditional prayer that is used by the US Navy when a US Sailor is buried at sea..a combination actually of both the protestant and catholic prayers. It was hard to get thru.
_Lord God,
by the power of your Word
you stilled the chaos of the primeval seas,
you made the raging waters of the Flood subside,
and calmed the storm on the sea of Galilee.
As we commit the earthly remains 
of our shipmate, brother, husband, father and friend to the deep,
grant him peace and tranquility
until that day when he 
and all who believe in you
will be raised to the glory of new life
promised in the waters of baptism.
We therefore commit the earthly remains of Ron to the deep, 
looking for the general Resurrection in the last day, 
and the life of the world to come, 
through our Lord Jesus Christ; at whose second coming in glorious majesty to judge the world, 
the sea shall give up her dead; 
and the corruptible bodies of those who sleep in him shall be changed, 
and made like unto his glorious body; according to the mighty working 
whereby He is able to subdue all things unto Himself. 
We ask this through Jesus Christ our Lord.
Amen."_
They held the bag over the side, slit a hole in the bottom, and the remains of my precious brother went back to the sea he so loved.
We then tossed out the handfulls of petals on the water, watched them drift off in the wake and tide and heard a long blast of the vessel's horn. Ensign back down, then raised to full mast and Finally, after all this time, he was home again in Texas.
Over the last 2 years of his life, I cried every day, scared of losing him...scared too of how I would endure him being gone.  It has been kind of odd. It is not that he is gone..it's that "we" are gone.  I miss the calls and texts..he used to, when doing that awful chemo, call me in the middle of the night. I had gotten in the habit of sleeping with my cell phone within reach. The one I will never forget was when he called about 3am and said "I wish I had a small shed or barn on that property and a couple of cows so I could at least say I had some cows". I offered to give him some, but he said "no, I've waited too late for that now."
I knew, he was wanting to come back home, but he just couldn't find a way to make it happen. He was devoted to the school district he worked for and to the kids at the school, but his boss worked him like a dog, even when he was taking chemo.   His youngest daughter texted me late last night to tell me they had made it back to Little Rock.  I texted her back with this: You tell all those people at Sheridan schools, They can all go to hell...Ron's gone to Texas.
She said "I'll do that Uncle Don, I'll sure do that, for all of us".
I'll see him again someday, but till then, I have to do the other thing I promised. I have to try, to live enough for both of us.


----------



## farmerjan

God Bless you GB and your family.  You are to be commended for your love of family and your twin.  I hope that everyone can find their way forward from here and the upcoming difficulties will be bearable.


----------



## promiseacres

What a wonderful tribute. I too am a twin... cannot imagine life without her, though we're hours apart. prayers for peace to you and yours.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Beautiful prayer


----------



## Mike CHS

God Bless you GB.   I have said that prayer more times than I can remember and I don't know that I ever got all of the way through it successfully.  Beautiful story and I have no doubt that you will live enough for you and your brother.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## frustratedearthmother

What a beautiful tribute to your brother.

That prayer was hard for me to get through so I can't even imagine how you did it. I don't know the bond of twins - but I have observed it in my father.  He is 89 years old and his twin brother passed several years ago.  My father has Alzheimers - but there is _not one single day_ that goes by that he doesn't ask about his brother.  That bond is not broken even by death for him. You keep carrying on for your brother!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@greybeard - I can't even find the words to pray to God without choking up on it to be honest. I guess this is one of those instances where the Holy Spirit has to just step in and pray for me.  My heart hurts for you as I read your story, but I realize that this is the meaning of this thread- for others to share in concerns and prayer. A Christian brother or sister should never have to go through their trials alone. That's why we gather, we talk, and we share. I cannot say I understand in the slightest how this feels for you- all I can do is lend an open ear (well, eye as we are via computer and reading text) and listen with concern. Your story really touches me- the dedication you have to follow through with his last wishes and not only that, but to tend to his property and move the things that were so dear. How difficult it must have been for you to go up to that deer stand on the last go- but I bet there were some good times between him and God in the silence of the woods. I'm sure if he was a hunter, he's probably up there chasing turkeys right about now with health and joy. 

What particularly hit me, as I think it seemed to for everyone else, was your prayer. That was something...for you to get through...I couldn't have done it myself. What strength and reserve it must have taken. Bless you for saying such a wonderful prayer there. And for being, as said, a face of strength in such a rough moment. 

"_Blessed are they that mourn: for they shall be comforted_." Matthew 5:4 KJV 

Take some time to yourself and step into nature. Take a moment to just put your heart out there to God, and let Him comfort your soul. It's funny how He sends signs into our lives of the ones we loved- a song at the right moment when you're feeling sad, an animal they really loved approaches as you weep, or a flower on the path they may have loved while you walk in silent thought. I not only pray for your heart, as I know it will never fully heal, but I also pray for your whole family and their well-being too. I am so thankful you took the time to share with your concerned friends here at BYH and to just get it off your chest. I ask that God use my words in a way that comforts, shows concern, and also glorifies Him. Never be afraid to ask for prayer or just talk. I also pray that when you start to feel down, you'll turn it to a smile when you think about the good memories you had together with your brother. I know it must feel empty without him- I can't even begin to imagine. May God lay a comforting hand on you. I send all my best wishes.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Have a Blessed Easter everyone!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Yes, have a blessed Easter to all! Please don't forget the true meaning of this special day. Bunnies are cute, and chocolate is yummy, but the Lord Jesus Christ died for us and was resurrected this day to show us we are saved- we have a new life in Him! The few days prior to this were a time for reflection on His sacrifice and our selves. But now, we should celebrate..... for....

(image courtesy of the YouVersion Bible App- which is a great resource to have on your phone that has so many bible versions available to read, bible study plans, and verse images to share)


----------



## Pastor Dave

I have a prayer request for Michelle and her family. Michelle is 47 and mother of DS that is a highschool senior and DD that is 14. The 3 of them and DD's friend were traveling back from Panama City Beach at conclusion if Spring Break when Michelle had a medical emergency while driving in the proximity of Louisville, KY.

DS had only decided to join in the vacation 2 hours ahead of departure. He was asleep in front passenger seat when awakened by erratic driving. He successfully got the car to the shoulder and stopped safely. He called 911 for his mom who was having a stroke.

She was air lifted to a University of Louisville medical center (or variation of those words) where stroke research is top notch. She had emergency surgery to remove a blood clot. Afterward she could talk and move toes on left foot, but had other loss of sensation and movement on upper left extremity and etc. She also was verbal and following commands but at times nonverbal and unresponsive. She was intubated and had to have a cranial procedure to allow pressure to release. The procedure went without complication and there was less swelling than thought, but still necsssary to alleviate further swelling. Afterward she was taken off the vent and no immediate serious complications. 

She is miles from home in ICU and will have a long road to travel. Please pray for her and her family. She is divorced but still close witb inlaws that attend my church. The kids were baptised at my church and Michelle is a member too.

God has already provided miracles and blessings through this, and we believe He brought Michelle to this and will bring her through it. The kids are back in school and having facetime with Mom in Skype and I do not know when they are going back down to see her. DS was able to drive hjs sister ans friend back up to home Saturday when thjs occurred.

Lots of prayers needed.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Hens and Roos

prayers for her and her family


----------



## promiseacres

Praying. I have a request too, a fb friend lost her husband to an heart attack this week. She has 6 year old twins and 2ish year old. Absolutely breaks my heart. We've been a part of a mom support group for over 6 years.


----------



## Hens and Roos

will add her family as well


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Pastor Dave - This is so sad to hear, but I am extremely glad her son was there and able to take control and call 911. What a responsible, life-saver of a young man. I am glad the other kids are safe too, but their poor mother is in a hard place. Especially with them unable to really see her because of school. I have prayed for her recovery, and also that God sends her plenty of visitors so she won't be lonely in ICU. May her kids get the soonest chance to come see her and be with her. May the Lord lay healing hands on her, and I pray what the doctors did will help this problem never return. She is in my prayers! Please keep us updated.

@promiseacres - My heart hurts for those little children to lose their father at such young ages. And for their mom...I can't even imagine. It brings tears to my eyes to think about her being on her own without him there. Please stay in touch with her often. My prayer is short for lack of knowing what to say....I asked God to look over those children, and to help your friend be strong for herself and her kids. I know there is no healing a broken soul, especially losing her spouse to something like a heart attack that can happen so fast. Constant prayers for her and her little ones- I wish I could just give them all a big hug. I know you say you are Facebook friends, but sometimes an online friend can be a bigger help than you realize. I pray you can be a comforting presence in her world right now. We don't know why things like this happen- it's God's mystery we aren't meant to understand. But gosh...I hope she has family and friends to keep her company in these dark and lonely hours. I'm thinking of her.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Just an update on Michelle.

She still has total left side paralysis, but did open her left eye the other day. She is expected to be transferred to Indianapolis to a rehab facility called RHI this week. It is top notch in the region for rehab. She is expected to remain here a long time. This way she is abt 20 minutes from her kids and family.

She has always been an athlete and as an adult, a coach, etc. I am praying the swelling will reduce to allow her body and brain work together. She is a determined and motivated person, so I know she wil do what is necessary to recover and gain back usage of affected areas.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## HomesteaderWife

With so many other important prayers I feel selfish to even ask. But please just keep us in your thoughts- my husband's family is good folk, but we are having a really hard time with my side of the family right now. It's a big jumbled up mess and all I can ask is just prayers for peace...


----------



## Hens and Roos

HomesteaderWife said:


> With so many other important prayers I feel selfish to even ask. But please just keep us in your thoughts- my husband's family is good folk, but we are having a really hard time with my side of the family right now. It's a big jumbled up mess and all I can ask is just prayers for peace...


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Thank you @Hens and Roos and @promiseacres


----------



## greybeard

Well, it is decided..Completed my pre-op and registration today, & they will do The Watchman implant Thursday morning. Should take about 5 hrs from arrival to 'wake-up' if everything goes according to plan. Did tell me to pack an overnite bag in case I go into afib when I come out of anesthesia and they have to keep me to get me out of afib.
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/pastor-daves-highlights.35647/page-39#post-538522


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying for you GB!


----------



## promiseacres

Praying for a routine procedure without complications.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Prayers for you GB


----------



## ldawntaylor

I can't help but notice the timing.  Just a day or two ago I start catching up here and today I hear of a coworker needing prayer. 

 She was at the walk in clinic with trouble breathing.  Come to find out, she has pneumonia.  She also has a blood clot in her face.  She has to have someone with her 24\7 for the next few days. 

Lord willing the medications will work and she will mend soon.


----------



## promiseacres

Prayers for GB, hoping all went well.  and for @ldawntaylor's friend/coworker

I have 2 requests, 1. is for DH's Grandfather. who is 87 (almost 88) years old and lives by himself. He fell last night and his son found him this morning. They called an ambulance and he was going to the hospital. It's been a while since we've lost anyone close to us...and I don't feel good about this. 
2. our moving situation, I've been wanting to move for several years and I just pray for discernment and patience through it all. 
Thanks friends


----------



## Hens and Roos

Prayers for your family and Grandfather @promiseacres


----------



## RoahT

I will be praying for y'all, @promiseacres!


----------



## greybeard

Well, I got thru it all right thru the will of the good Lord and some good doctors and folk's prayers.

I have a card I'm supposed to always carry that basically says I'm now one of about 30,000 people worldwide that have this particular body part with a date of manufacture, a serial # and Lot #.

Would have been home last night except went into Afib and stayed in and out of it most of the night. 

Kingwood Hospital cardio unit, as always, took very very good care of me. 
I'll be down to doing almost nothing for at least a week till the opening in my groin heals good and will have a weekly blood draw to monitor warfarin (INR) levels for the next 6-12 weeks but 'should' be good to go after that.


----------



## Baymule

Glad that everything went well for you @greybeard and that you are back home. Kingwood is a good hospital so I know you had the best of care.


----------



## ldawntaylor

An update for everyone, my coworker is doing better.  She has been able to cover her shift today.  Pretty amazing considering she has a blood clot in her lung along with everything else.


----------



## greybeard

RoahT said:


> I will be praying for y'all, @promiseacres!



As will I.


----------



## promiseacres

Grandpa is still at the hospital, had a blood transfusion yesterday... fighting a fever so is on antibiotics. DH's family has always welcomed me... love them as my own. Appreciate the prayers. Grandpa is a believer. Hate to see him suffering but sure hate to let go also.


----------



## promiseacres

Grandpa is home, taking it day by day.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I would like to ask for prayer for that family in Washington state that just lost their 3 year old son to a horrific lawn mower accident. The boy was riding with Dad on the mower, just as most of us did and probably rode our kids when our turn came. Somehow the boy fell off and was run over while the blades were running. He was declared dead at the scene. Sheriff's office called it an accident. Pray for the Dad that has to live with himself and Mom that lost a child, as well as all the extended family. I just can't imagine the emotional pain.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

So many people I am praying for here- I must apologize for brevity as I have been offline a lot lately. I'm not sure if anyone remembers, but back in the beginning of this thread I asked for prayer for my husband's great-grandmother. I loved going to see her and hear her poems. Yesterday morning my grandmother-in-law and mother-in-law got a call from the nursing home saying they couldn't wake her, and by the time we arrived she had passed away. At nearly 96, she had such a long life. She went in her sleep as she had often prayed for and asked. I know there are so many needs out there- please just say a prayer for my grandmother-in-law and mother-in-law as they make arrangements for the very small group of family she had left, and cope with losing a beloved matriarch. 

@greybeard - How are you doing? Been reading the thread but not much time to catch up and reply. Praying you are well!

@promiseacres - Glad you hear your DH's grandfather is home and doing better. How is he now? Prayers for your situation in wanting to move.

@Pastor Dave - This breaks my heart so much, that poor baby and I feel such sorrow for the family. I know the father must feel so much guilt. I pray strongly that it doesn't bring division or such strong guilt someone hurts themselves. I cannot imagine this pain either. Gosh, I don't know what else to say. If I could hug them in silence and just be there to help, bring food, anything...I'd do it.


----------



## RoahT

Pastor Dave said:


> I would like to ask for prayer for that family in Washington state that just lost their 3 year old son to a horrific lawn mower accident. The boy was riding with Dad on the mower, just as most of us did and probably rode our kids when our turn came. Somehow the boy fell off and was run over while the blades were running. He was declared dead at the scene. Sheriff's office called it an accident. Pray for the Dad that has to live with himself and Mom that lost a child, as well as all the extended family. I just can't imagine the emotional pain.


Oh my goodness, I can not even imagine! Definitely will be praying for them!


----------



## Baymule

Pastor Dave, that is terrible. I can't fathom the pain and suffering.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I feel it on my heart to add some resources in here for folks - whether you are a new Christian or one who needs to reconnect with God and get closer with Him. I read many devotionals, and also use a lot of tracts to try and outreach when I can. I'll break this up into devotionals and bible tracts! Everything listed comes from places I have personally used/ordered from. I am making this list because, at the moment, there really isn't an updated list online (that I have found) of places to get devotionals, tracts, and Bibles.

*DEVOTIONALS:
*

*In Touch Magazine *- FREE -PRINT or EMAIL  by visiting https://www.intouch.org/read/magazine/subscribe
*Our Daily Bread - *FREE - PRINT or EMAIL by signing up at https://odb.org/subscription/united-states/
*The Upper Room - *PAID - PRINT or DIGITAL (prices vary, but the print edition is great) https://www.upperroom.org/visitor_subscriptions
*Grace and Truth - *FREE - PRINT by going to https://www.gtpress.org/gtweb/gtsub.html
*Faith Magazine (Life-Study Fellowship) - *FREE - PRINT or ONLINE please visit https://lifestudyfellowship.com/request-faith-magazine/
*
BIBLE TRACTS and BIBLES (All FREE):
*

*Grace and Truth - *Also have the magazine listed above. Sample pack of tracts to order found at https://www.gtpress.org/gtweb/samples.html
*The Pocket Testament League -  *Order up to 30 Pocket Testament (Gospel of John) books a month by being sponsored by another individual, or make a donation to help pay for them. Beautiful, clean, and presentable. I HIGHLY recommend these for evangelism. To sign up please visit the following link, and I would be grateful if you use the* "Referral ID" # 583450* https://www.ptl.org/join
*Living Water* - Also offers Gospel of John books to give out http://www.livingwater.org/#mailform
*Bibles For America *- Offers one free Bible per person by mail http://biblesforamerica.org/place-order/
*Bible Tracts Inc* - Sample pack available of all their tracts you can order http://www.bibletractsinc.org
*Fellowship Tract League *- Sample pack available, limit or 10 tract titles per order http://store.fellowshiptractleague.org/english-tracts-c118.aspx
*Bezeugen Tract Club* - Wallet/business sized card tracts sent monthly by mail. A wide variety, usually themed for holidays/special events http://www.bezeugentractclub.org/?page_id=9
*Pilgrim Tract Society -  *They have a BUNCH of tracts available (currently, they say over 1,000 different titles). If you order the sample pack, be prepared for a big amount! They have a lot of old fashioned artwork on the covers, tons of holiday/themed tracts. Using the contact form, simply ask for a sample pack of tracts. https://www.pilgrimtract.org/send-order-questions/


----------



## RoahT

I would like to ask for prayers that I would be able to go to Israel this fall. I have had a love for Israel and the Jewish people since I was about 4 and have desired this for so long, and this year an opportunity has come up for me to attend a christian discipleship training program on Har Bracha (the mount of blessing!!!!) I would so appreciate your prayers for the funds to come in and for favor from the people I need it from in order to go!


----------



## Baymule

You got it!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@RoahT - What a wonderful thing to have the opportunity to travel there! I imagine that traveling to Israel and feeling so close to the Lord can bring powerful emotion, change, and peace of mind. I will be praying after this post that God helps provide the necessary funds to cover your trip, and that maybe you can use this trip and experience to minister forward to others? Even a powerful photograph can impact someone who has never been there! Prayers for you, friend.


----------



## RoahT

Thank you all! @HomesteaderWife, yes, I am praying that God uses this trip not only to impact my life but also those that I come in contact with while there and when I come back to the states!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks for all that you guys have done! Don't remember if I said it before, but we are extremely lucky, my grandma was thought to have cancer. Turns out it was something extremely minimal with a very easy treatment. God knows what he's doing.
As for the other case, stage four cancer in the extent it is, God has a different plan for us. We've gotten over a year since the diagnosis. In all this time he's sent us people who've lost loved ones to that brutal disease. Because of this, I think he's prepared some of us well. He also sent an unborn child in the family up there so my aunt will finally have a kid when she makes it to heaven.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## RoahT

Haven't been on here for quite a while due to life being crazy here, but I have been praying for you all, especially you, @Poka_Doodle. I am so encouraged by your faith in a situation that seems terrible- you still praise God and know that He knows what He's doing!


Thank you all so much for your prayers for my potential trip to Israel! I am so grateful that at the last minute things fell into place, and I will fly out on July 18th!!!!!!!! God is so good!


----------



## promiseacres

So while I wait for DH to get home, we found out that his Dad had a heart attack last night and had a stint put in. We are heading over after DH works a bit longer. Please pray for him and my DH. 

Praises include we are in the process of getting our dream farm! And DH and I are communicating in better ways. Appreciate the prayers.


----------



## Hens and Roos

hope it all goes good!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I haven't been here lately to be honest. But my heart is really torn up. One of my brother-in-law's best friends just took his own life...he was an only son, and he was battling alot of things it seemed. Unfortunately, in early 2014 my husband's best friend since school days also took his own life. Though they hadn't been as close in later days, sort of like these two were, I know it still hurts him. Please pray for my brother-in-law losing his friend, a mother losing her only son, and all those who loved this young man.


----------



## promiseacres

So sorry for the loss. will be praying.


----------



## goatgurl

what a sad ending , hugs for your dh and prayers for the young mans family.  
 i'm asking for prayers for myself, not in a good place right now.  thanks


----------



## promiseacres

FIL is supposed to come tonight!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying for your brother in law, and his friend's family, @HomesteaderWife.

Prayers for you @goatgurl.

@promiseacres how is your FIL doing?


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Thank you for the prayers- my brother in law is having a tough time, but alot of this young man's friends are coming from other states to visit his family and attend the funeral Thursday.


----------



## promiseacres

Doing well, got home Sunday. Saw him last night and really looked great.


----------



## Granny Heeney

I just spotted this thread and I live to praise, so HALLELUJAH!    This planet is filled with awfulness and our lives are filled with barbed wire and pit traps, but we know where we'll be in 100 yrs, so...HALLELUJAH!    Praise Him anyway, brothers and sisters!


----------



## Skiesblue

I am truly blessed. Why I don’t know. I’ve made every mistake there is. Never underestimate  God’s love. Be true to Him and you’ll never go wrong.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## ldawntaylor

First, praise report...perhaps the biggest ever for me...I am still able to tell my tale.

Let me explain.  For the last several months I had been feeling more tired than usual and lacking motivation to do anything on my days off.  I was sick for a lot of the month of August.  

Finally on the 24th I went to the walk-in clinic.  I was sent from there to the emergency room for a blood transfusion.  I had almost reached the critical point of anemia.

  Since I live alone, had I fallen into a coma it would have been a miracle had I been found in time.

I have been to the doctor since then and she tells me I am managing my day to day challenges through diet.  She did say I need to take an over the counter iron supplement.

 The cause for the anemia getting worse seems to be something to do with female issues so I won't go into details.

My prayer is for the wisdom that God promises to those that need it and ask.  Please pray with me and for me on this.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Praying in SC!


----------



## Skiesblue

Likewise here in Texas. I’ve had similar issues. Mine were resolved but it took some resilience and determination to deal with doctors. You must take care of yourself and be persistent.


----------



## Mike CHS

You have ours.


----------



## ldawntaylor

Thank you.

I have a referral to a specialist but since my daily iron needs are being met through diet I believe I will wait on that.  Sometimes the medical professionals depend too much on pills, surgery and such.

It seems to me I need to go to a local gynecologist first.  The one I have in mind has lived in the area most of his life.  And has worked with women's health for at least 30 years.

I keep being told I am too young for my chances of pregnancy to end.  I am 44, but I started very young, no pregnancies.  Add to that, my mom and her sister started at more normal ages and stopped in their late forties to early fifties.  I believe I am starting menopause with abnormalities causing the problems.  

By that I mean perhaps a hormone imbalance leading to fibroids or something of that nature.

I do plan to go for a consultation soon.  

And again, thank you to everyone who is praying.


----------



## promiseacres

Ldawntaylor praying you'e finding some answers.


----------



## promiseacres

A praise report. 1. it's looking like we're going to get a closing date on our farm... 
but more importantly DH and I are working together well and prayers are being answered in that. God is working in my husband (and me) in ways I was praying about but not sure I trusted it would happen any time soon. In fact I had reached out to a friend about a lawyer earlier this summer. Our church is losing both our pastors....they are both moving away and very sad about that and the friendships we have with them and their families. But am trusting Him to provide. God is good!


----------



## Granny Heeney

promiseacres said:


> A praise report. 1. it's looking like we're going to get a closing date on our farm...
> but more importantly DH and I are working together well and prayers are being answered in that. God is working in my husband (and me) in ways I was praying about but not sure I trusted it would happen any time soon. In fact I had reached out to a friend about a lawyer earlier this summer. Our church is losing both our pastors....they are both moving away and very sad about that and the friendships we have with them and their families. But am trusting Him to provide. God is good!


Hallelujah!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## HomesteaderWife

How has everyone been doing here at Prayer Requests & Praises? I haven't checked back in awhile and I see a lot happening. Please forgive me- the rebuilding is going slow but sure. Please tell me how you've all been doing and if there are any new requests or praises to be grateful for! 

Please pray with us simply for finances. We're working to get money saved to put tin on our new cabin, and firewood sales seem to be what's supporting that (ironically enough). Hoping we can sell some buckskin and deer hides to help with that too. Other than that, we are healthy and blessed, and I am sincerely grateful.


----------



## Granny Heeney

HomesteaderWife said:


> How has everyone been doing here at Prayer Requests & Praises? I haven't checked back in awhile and I see a lot happening. Please forgive me- the rebuilding is going slow but sure. Please tell me how you've all been doing and if there are any new requests or praises to be grateful for!
> 
> Please pray with us simply for finances. We're working to get money saved to put tin on our new cabin, and firewood sales seem to be what's supporting that (ironically enough). Hoping we can sell some buckskin and deer hides to help with that too. Other than that, we are healthy and blessed, and I am sincerely grateful.


I will tuck your family into my prayers!


----------



## Skiesblue

I lost an lgd. There’s a thread. While there’s no news today and the circumstances point to him being dispatched by coyotes (I hope he took a couple with him) I am thankful to God for all the help I received. The neighbors I knew and the ones I didn’t. People on social media platforms. And thanks to God for the time I had with such an excellent dog. We haven’t given up.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Skiesblue - From losing a dog ourselves, do not give up hope. My red heeler showed up 8 months later in a different county, roaming the streets. I not only had signs up all over town and at every pet store, feed store, and tractor supply....we also took to Facebook with determination. Look up "lost and found pets" followed by your county, or state. Perhaps create a unique page for your dog? I am really glad so many people have helped you, and that you have good memories with your dog. I'm saying a prayer for your family as you search for your dog- please keep us updated. P.S. Don't waste time or money on "Pet Amber Alert" from experience, as it is one big scam that took me three months and going through my bank to get cancelled and refunded for.

@Granny Heeney - Thank you so much!


----------



## Skiesblue

Thank you for the prayers and advice. Wherever there are people in distress there are those people who will exploit them. We have not given up.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Broken bones begin to heal automatically but broken hearts don't.    Let's keep the lost and lonely in mind during this season...for many, it's a wonderful time of the year, but for some, the misery will become unbearable...   *praying for those who feel alone*


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I agree firmly @Granny Heeney - This is an important prayer to remember in the holiday season. What is a cheerful time to many is also so lonely for others....


----------



## Granny Heeney

Yuck, a wee request for my best friend...she had quite a bad seizure about an hour ago.  In addition, she is a single mom to 2 teen-aged boys, a cancer survivor, and she's in daily pain from a horrid car accident years ago...  Please stand in prayer with me for some blessings for one of the kindest, good-hearted people on the planet, my bestie Marie.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Prayers for Marie


----------



## Granny Heeney

Happy Birthday, Jesus!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Just got to see this thread again (didn't get a notification back in early Dec). 

@Granny Heeney - how has your friend been doing after her seizure? I hate to hear this happened to her, and praying she is doing well. I've asked God to lay a healing hand on her, and to wrap her in His care. I'll make sure to get back into specific prayers and verses, but wanted to go ahead and check in first on how she was.  And yes, happy (late) birthday to Jesus!


----------



## Granny Heeney

HomesteaderWife said:


> Just got to see this thread again (didn't get a notification back in early Dec).
> 
> @Granny Heeney - how has your friend been doing after her seizure? I hate to hear this happened to her, and praying she is doing well. I've asked God to lay a healing hand on her, and to wrap her in His care. I'll make sure to get back into specific prayers and verses, but wanted to go ahead and check in first on how she was.  And yes, happy (late) birthday to Jesus!


She is much better, thank you very much.  The dear woman is an inspiration to me--you wouldn't believe all she's been through, including a horrific car accident that, by all rights, she should have died in.  She has metal in various places and lives with daily pain but still manages to be a genuinely joyful person.  She's a blast to be around!    And Marie loves her some JESUS!    (I have a little mental list of folks I'm "taking to Heaven with me"  LOL  I get all excited when someone I like loves Jesus!)


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Please everyone, pray for the family of a dear soul that was a very active figure over at The Easy Garden forums. User Nyboy ("Alex") recently passed away.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Prayers for Alex's family...


----------



## goatgurl

I have a prayer request for a good friend of mine who is in the hospital in critical condition.  Prayer warriors needed badly. Please pray.   Thank you


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@goatgurl - Will be saying a prayer for your friend and for God's healing hand and watchful care. Please keep us updated


----------



## goatgurl

thanks @HomesteaderWife.  Gods healing hand really needed right now.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

If anyone is interested, the Pocket Testament League has a Bible study out now on the 21 chapters of John (their pocket testaments feature John in them). This study is very good, and encourages us to "run the race" of evangelism!

https://www.ptl.org/marathon/index.php?rid=71789


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I just came across and learned our fellow member @Latestarter had passed away. Please pray for one another, his family, and his herd.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

It's been some time since I've checked in- how is everyone doing? What prayer requests are out there, and do you have any positive praise news?

God's blessing on you all!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Just wanted to say praise God today! I’ve been wanting to get my husband the recurve bow he’s talked about for years- a good strong bow capable for big game hunting. I have been unable to get it for him for awhile but planned for it for his birthday next month. I prayed this morning for some extra income just to make sure I could get him this, and wouldn’t you know I got a call and ended up selling the last of our buckskin and deer hides. I was fretting so much about it and turned it over to God and I’m thankful for His answer today. I know it may not seem like much, but my husband is always doing for others and helping other people out. Shooting a bow has been one of the hobbies I know he enjoys, so I wanted to be able to do something big to show him how special and appreciated he is. Praise God, I’m thankful for this.


----------



## promiseacres

A couple prayer requests. 
My cousin Kathy starts chemo today for stage 2 Pancreatic cancer. 
And for me, have had a lot of stress the past couple of weeks and a good trail ride is my solace but that's not working out right now as my trailer jack is broke and needs replaced, plus I have poison ivy which makes me feel pretty crappy. And DH is leaving for school for a week when I just need a break after our first full week of homeschool for the year.


----------



## RollingAcres

@promiseacres I didn't "like" your post. I hope you recover from poison ivy soon and hope your stress level will lessen soon.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@promiseacres - I just got around to seeing this and reading your post. I said a prayer for your cousin going through cancer treatment, that God would lay healing hands on her and be with all the family during this time for comfort. I also prayed for you for an ease of stress after all that is going on for you, and that hopefully you had a fix so that you could go on a nice relaxing trail ride. How are things doing for you and your cousin?


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Please say prayers for those on the Eastern coastline who may be impacted by this now Category 5 Hurricane that is rolling up. I watch the hurricane/storm forecast daily, and at one point a few days ago they had this thing aimed entirely over Florida. It's shifted away and going up the coast, but it's still bringing dangerous wind and surge threats. Please pray for safety as it can potentially flood and do alot of damage if not much worse (hoping not). I hope folks in harms way will be evacuating now, if they haven't already.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I could use some prayer for my back. I slipped something Wednesday when hoeing the garden. Thursday I had it adjusted and haven't missed any work. Since my second surgery in 2001 for lumbar region herniation, my diagnosis has been "chronic condition for spontaneous herniation". It does go out easy sometimes, but generally goes back in quickly only after pinching nerves, etc. That is the pain I currently have. I have been doubling up my med for inflammation, taking 8hr extra strength Tylenol, and low grade Vicodin as needed. Been using menthol muscle rub and back support belt.

The Safety manager let me wear the back brace for support under my uniform. We have to be careful what we wear so it doesn't get into the cheese or machinery. Usually, nothing is allowed from waist down. Nothing in pockets, no jewelry of any kind, no buttons on shirts. They have snaps. I was fortunate to be allowed to wear the brace. It has a plastic end that the nylon belt passes through, then doubles back to tighten and velcros in place.

I worked through the pain the first night, and after getting adjusted the next morning, started wearing the back belt while at work. So far, so good. My team at work has helped out a little as I've needed when it came to lifting catch pans from down low, etc. I can generally lift if the starting position doesn't require bending.

Some extra prayers are extremely valued.
Thank-you, Dave


----------



## promiseacres

@HomesteaderWife thanks. Survived the week and poison ivy is cleared finally. My cousin is doing well and 6 more treatments to go. Trailer still isn't fixed but parts are on their way.  And a friend and I finally went trail riding this past week. Plans have been changed a bit but God is good.
Praying @Pastor Dave


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Pastor Dave - I am praying God will lay a healing hand on you and help bring you some relief from this re-occuring problem. I'm glad that your co-workers have been so helpful and understanding of what's going on. I'm glad it has subsided and just will continue to pray for relief.

@promiseacres - I am glad to hear that pesky poison ivy is gone! I am also extremely happy to hear your cousin is doing well so far. Best wishes for the ongoing treatments! I know you'll be happy to get your trailer going and be able to go on further rides. There's something about horseback that does the mind good (provided you're on a good horse at that!)


----------



## Pastor Dave

Thanks for the prayers. I was able to mow Monday night from abt 7:30 til dark, and finished yesterday before work. A blessing to be able to function and feel worthwhile. I never really had to completely stop everything this occassion, but have had to in the past. I am still getting better, and trying to be cautious, but too much to do to take it easy.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Sharing a verse today found within the YouVersion Bible app just as some inspiration for everyone:


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Hey folks, how are you doing this fine Sunday? Just checking in to see if we have any new prayer requests, or if maybe there's some praise out there!




(Image from the YouVersion Bible app)​


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Pray for our nation in this time that has turned into crisis. This virus has turned the country upside down- pray for everyone affected including other countries too.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Hoping you are all well and just checking in to see if anyone needs prayer or has praise.

*Please pray for sumi's family and friends. We've lost a big part of BYC/BYH/TEG/SS and she will surely be missed. Please ask for healing and peace to those who have known her. *

On a side note, ight now with the Coronavirus still plaguing us, alot of folks are not going to recieve Gospels in person. I've seen some folks taking to posting photos of tracts on social media. From what I understand, however, this has begun to open doors for a large amount of people ready to receive the Gospel. The Pocket Testament League has now formatted their Gospel of Johns for reading/downloading in order to share with others. This digital Gospel makes it easier to share in a time of social distancing. Check it out below and be inspired:

Pocket Testament League - Gospel of John


----------



## HomesteaderWife

If anyone is interested, I just started a Bible Verse of the Day thread on BYC and have been posting the YouVersion verses of the day with verse images for folks to read and share. If you'd like to see a new verse/matching image each day, please check it out. Hoping it can serve as some uplifting reading during these complicated times.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey guys, just wanted to stop by and share a praise. God has been good to me lately, and when I say good, I mean good in an educational way. Good in balancing the good days with the bad, and reminding me to enjoy the good days because with every good day that comes, there is an equally bad day that comes to remind me how much I need to enjoy the good days.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sending many prayers Baymule's way, we here are family, and we take care of each other here. Bay, we are all thinking of you and your family.


----------

